# Blacks' Abundance In Pro Sports:  Affirmative Action ?



## protectionist (Feb 6, 2019)

It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.

Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.

This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 6, 2019)

Has Affirmative Action become a third rail now ? Nobody wants to touch it ?  Why not ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?



You have to be the most ignorant ass on the planet. While it is true that the majority of the players in the NBA and NFL are black, it was not always that way. It was not until the middle of the 20th century that black players began to represent larger numbers in those sports.

"The Whitest Huddle of Any Team in the League"


Even now, the highest paid players in the NFL are white. And of course the owners are nearly 100% white, and the vast majority of front office positions are occupied by white males.
These are the only two owners of color in the NFL



The average NFL player has a career that lasts 4 years, and earns between 4.5 to 5.0 million per season, and while the NBA players have slightly longer careers and earn a little more,
it is the team owners who earn the most money. The upper echelon players earn more money over time in product endorsements than they earn playing the sport if they are fortunate enough to get a deal.

And in spite of the fact that it galls an idiot like you, the vast majority of the fans who purchase tickets are white males. Do you actually think that they pay for season tickets to see black players who are the beneficiaries of favoritism at the expense of other white males?

Are you actually stupid enough to believe that any team owner would risk THEIR own wealth in the name of favoring black players through Affirmative Action?


As far as professional boxing goes, black world champions in the heavyweight class were non existent until Jack Johnson became the first in history. Mainly due to cowardly white males who would not "cross the color line" and risk losing to a black opponent.

When he won the title, race riots ensued all over America over a "N*****" beating up a white man" and invalidating the so called physical superiority of the white race.

If you examine ALL of the weight classes in professional boxing today,  black fighters are NOT the majority in the lighter weight classes below the welterweight division.

Boxing fans pay big money to see the best fighters fight, and they normally don't care what race the fighter is, as long as they get what they came to see.

 You surpassed your own very high bar of idiocy with this stupid shit.

SMGDH.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...





> it* was *not always that way.


You surpassed your own very high bar of idiocy with this stupid shit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



If you have anything of substance, like a REAL fact to contribute for a change, feel free to post it. 

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


....blacks less than 13% of the population but over 70% players are black = DISCRIMINATION against whites 
hahahahhahahahahahaha THERE'S your facts
hahahahhahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


It is not discrimination if 32 owners and executives collectively earn more from the organization than over 1600 players.

And if those 32  nearly ALL WHITE  owners have the final say so regarding who the organization recruits and hires, then WHY would they purposely discriminate against anyone who proves to be the better candidate for a position?


Population share to percentage of players drafted is not a viable course of reasoning. The most talented players are the ones who get drafted.

THAT IS A FACT. I didn't think it to be possible, but you're more of an idiot than the rube who started this thread.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 7, 2019)

The NFL owners earned their money legally to buy those teams.  When Blacks become successful enough to afford to buy a team, nobody will stop them.  There are Black, and mixed race NBA, and MLB owners.  What about them?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



So what? The owners and front office management are predominantly white, and make the hiring decisions. Go tell them that they are discriminating.

They would likely tell you to GFY.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> The NFL owners earned their money legally to buy those teams.  When Blacks become successful enough to afford to buy a team, nobody will stop them.  There are Black, and mixed race NBA, and MLB owners.  What about them?



No one knows for certain "how" the owners earned their money, not does anyone care. The fact is that as "owners" it is ludricous for anyone to actually believe that these owners would miss an opportunity to recruit and retain a player who has demonstrated superior skill, based on race. 
The Superbowl MVP award has gone to predominantly white players, although the league is predominantly black. Is that discrimination? I would say no. It is based on performance.

Super Bowl Most Valuable Player Award - Wikipedia


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 7, 2019)

^^^^^Most quarterbacks are White, although there are MANY exceptions today.  Most Super Bowl MVP's are quarterbacks as it is by far the most important position.  This isn't a racial thing as Blacks compete for the QB position with everyone else.  Most coaches are White, but there is an Affirmative Action requirement to interview Blacks for EVERY head coaching job.  Is that Racist?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Has Affirmative Action become a third rail now ? Nobody wants to touch it ? Why not ?



Because the only ones whining about it are white trash losers who would still fail even if it didn't exist. 

If failed at "America" while being white, that's on you, buddy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> ^^^^^Most quarterbacks are White, although there are MANY exceptions today.  Most Super Bowl MVP's are quarterbacks as it is by far the most important position.  This isn't a racial thing as Blacks compete for the QB position with everyone else.  Most coaches are White, but there is an Affirmative Action requirement to interview Blacks for EVERY head coaching job.  Is that Racist?



I have 2 nephews and several friends who played in the NFL, and two friends who coached. None of them expect a coaching job to be "given" to anyone based on race, but to be denied an opportunity to interview based on race would be as unfair as denying a potential white player a chance to tryout for a position on the team  just because he is white.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Who is denying interviews to coaches based on race?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^Most quarterbacks are White, although there are MANY exceptions today.  Most Super Bowl MVP's are quarterbacks as it is by far the most important position.  This isn't a racial thing as Blacks compete for the QB position with everyone else.  Most coaches are White, but there is an Affirmative Action requirement to interview Blacks for EVERY head coaching job.  Is that Racist?
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Who is denying interviews to coaches based on race?



I did not say they were. I said: "if they did, it would be unfair" Just like it would be unfair to deny a team tryout to a white player. Neither is happening.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?



Affirmative action is for minorities.
Are white people a minority?

Face the truth. Black people are better at sports than whites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk (Feb 7, 2019)

An organization already exists where being a dumb and unqualified honky will always get you a leg up...it’s called the Republican Party.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 7, 2019)

mdk said:


> An organization already exists where being a dumb and unqualified honky will always get you a leg up...it’s called the Republican Party.



You must be from coal country, western PA or some other old, Democrat, union stronghold to believe that.  Archaic.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Has Affirmative Action become a third rail now ? Nobody wants to touch it ?  Why not ?


Why do have a need to touch black football players?


----------



## mdk (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > An organization already exists where being a dumb and unqualified honky will always get you a leg up...it’s called the Republican Party.
> ...



I actually don’t believe that at all. I am just having a little a fun in another “woe is me” thread.


----------



## Correll (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Yes, it could be. The money the owners make is not relevant to the millions of want a be white sport stars.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> ^^^^^Most quarterbacks are White, although there are MANY exceptions today.  Most Super Bowl MVP's are quarterbacks as it is by far the most important position.  This isn't a racial thing as Blacks compete for the QB position with everyone else.  Most coaches are White, but there is an Affirmative Action requirement to interview Blacks for EVERY head coaching job.  Is that Racist?



Every position in pro sports is competed for. If the majority of players are black why are most coaches white? Why are white men who never played the game coaches?

This is a dumb ass thread made by dumb ass race baiting whites.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > An organization already exists where being a dumb and unqualified honky will always get you a leg up...it’s called the Republican Party.
> ...



He might be joking but this forum shows he is not wrong.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Of course it is relevant. Fans go to games to see the PLAYERS. Not the owners.
Substandard players= no revenue.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.


Because sports is relatively objective

You either have it or you don't - PERIOD.

You either can run the 100m in under 10 seconds or you can't
You either can hit a three pointer consistently or you can't

But in the workplace : Will this person “fit in” with the company ? Do they have “enough” experience? All of these evaluations are judgment calls and if your black you'll generally be on the wrong side of that judgement call, if your white you'll be the right side.

I mean I'm pretty sure you know the well known data that a white man with a felony will be asked for job call back than a black man without one.
*
I'M PRETTY SURE YOU KNOW THIS
*
Not to mention, whites have always been willing to let black people entertain them, even at the height of racism. You still had your Muhammad Ali and Jim Brown and even you won't see a significant number of black people at any NBA game.


protectionist said:


> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ?



Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
Every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a caucasian.
All championship speed skaters are white.
Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,



protectionist said:


> How about Hispanics and Asians ? When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ? How about guys from India on a basketball court ? There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.


Yeah sure you’ll find 75% of African Americans in the NBA but you won’t find many West Africans, who are certainly “blacker” and according to the theory, athleticism and blackness somehow run together.

Well in that case you'd expect West Africans to dominate the NBA and African teams to dominate international basketball competitions. Apart USA black basketball teams are countries representing black nations are very average

There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.

And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.

Fact is people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the 2 groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.

Black people are well aware that system is against us. So that kinds steels an inner toughness within black people. Some one once said "It's not really a sport with black people" that's why when blk people come into sports, when it's an even playing field. We dominate. Not so much because that natural athletic ability stuff. More that the system of racism makes black men know they have to try harder.

This is Simone Maneul.






She is the fastest swimmer in the she's the current world and Olympic champion in 100m freestyle

Despite the fact that participation rates in swimming for black people are very low. When she received the gold medal the BBC showed it live while NBC showed a tape of Russian gymnasts.

White people just need to stay out of our way and watch more and more of us break your little records and set our own. Simone Biles crushed the white competition in a sport that is usually dominated by Eastern Europeans and the Chinese.

You wouldn't even hear of Micheal Phelps if black ppl took swimming seriously but "_if it don't pay, we don't play_" so black people generally don't go for minority sports like swimming.

Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You have to be the most ignorant ass on the planet. While it is true that the majority of the players in the NBA and NFL are black, it was not always that way. It was not until the middle of the 20th century that black players began to represent larger numbers in those sports.
> 
> "The Whitest Huddle of Any Team in the League"
> 
> ...


I just wasted valuable time reading a much too long post, blabbering about things that are either not addressing the OP, or are just plain stupid.

And where the hell have you been ? This thread sat here empty for quite a while. Now that I'm in a hurry to go somewhere, here you are (talking nonsense)

And I don'tknow what SMGDH means. Probably just as well.

Either address the OP, or stay the hell out of the thread.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.


 So you're saying that the reason there's so many blacks (despite a low population), is because of merit ? You think they're just better athletes ?  If so, you think wrong.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


>


I thought it was worse than THAT.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be the most ignorant ass on the planet. While it is true that the majority of the players in the NBA and NFL are black, it was not always that way. It was not until the middle of the 20th century that black players began to represent larger numbers in those sports.
> ...



He addressed the OP. Whites have not done as you claim.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> It is not discrimination if 32 owners and executives collectively earn more from the organization than over 1600 players.
> 
> And if those 32  nearly ALL WHITE  owners have the final say so regarding who the organization recruits and hires, then WHY would they purposely discriminate against anyone who proves to be the better candidate for a position?
> 
> ...


Why the hell does ANYBODY discriminate against whites with AA. Because they're mentally deranged maybe. How the hell do I know why they do ? ASk a psychiatrist.

As for the most talented, what makes you think blacks are the most talented ?  Here a few photos you might look at >>


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> So what? The owners and front office management are predominantly white, and make the hiring decisions. Go tell them that they are discriminating.
> 
> They would likely tell you to GFY.


That's what this thread IS telling them,  Duh!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> No one knows for certain "how" the owners earned their money, not does anyone care. The fact is that as "owners" it is ludricous for anyone to actually believe that these owners would miss an opportunity to recruit and retain a player who has demonstrated superior skill, based on race.
> The Superbowl MVP award has gone to predominantly white players, although the league is predominantly black. Is that discrimination? I would say no. It is based on performance.
> 
> Super Bowl Most Valuable Player Award - Wikipedia


The MVP award is one thing.  Hiring is another.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> ^^^^^Most quarterbacks are White, although there are MANY exceptions today.  Most Super Bowl MVP's are quarterbacks as it is by far the most important position.  This isn't a racial thing as Blacks compete for the QB position with everyone else.  Most coaches are White, but there is an Affirmative Action requirement to interview Blacks for EVERY head coaching job.  Is that Racist?


Yes, it certainly would be.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I did not say they were. I said: "if they did, it would be unfair" Just like it would be unfair to deny a team tryout to a white player. Neither is happening.


How do you know ? You got some inside information ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Affirmative action is for minorities.
> Are white people a minority?
> 
> Face the truth. Black people are better at sports than whites.



That is wrong and stupid.  See Post # 33

Also, of 13 professional boxers who have gone undefeated in their careers, most (8) of them are white. 

The best stats for pro baseball hitters belong to whites (Babe Ruth, Ted Williams, Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Why do have a need to touch black football players?


This is a serious thread.  Get lost.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

mdk said:


> I actually don’t believe that at all. I am just having a little a fun in another “woe is me” thread.


More like woe is 75% of the American people.  I happen to be retired.

Sorry to spoil your "fun", but you might try to improve your choices of fun.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Every position in pro sports is competed for. If the majority of players are black why are most coaches white? Why are white men who never played the game coaches?
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread made by dumb ass race baiting whites.


It's not dumb. You are just playing dumb, because you're avoiding the subject matter.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...


Nice that you decided to share your book with us, come back again when you have something to say about the TOPIC.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Every position in pro sports is competed for. If the majority of players are black why are most coaches white? Why are white men who never played the game coaches?
> ...



The OP has been addressed.  This is a dumb ass thread made by dumb ass race baiting whites


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative action is for minorities.
> ...



MLB mourns the loss of trailblazer Frank Robinson

Hall of Famer Frank Robinson has passed away at the age of 83. Robinson, *the only player to win MVP in each league*, was also the first African-American manager in MLB history

*Frank Robinson was the only player to have 7 seasons with an OPS of .950+ from 1959-1969.*

MLB Stats on Twitter

*THE ONLY PLAYER EVER.*






Do you understand what this means chump?.


----------



## Correll (Feb 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





True, but not relevant to the post you responded to.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> He addressed the OP. Whites have not done as you claim.


Done what ?  What did I claim ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


>


So you don't know who those guys are.  Well, they all sit in offices and process insurance claims.  
















Best football players in the NFL.  Won the Super Bowl 6 times.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MLB mourns the loss of trailblazer Frank Robinson
> 
> Hall of Famer Frank Robinson has passed away at the age of 83. Robinson, *the only player to win MVP in each league*, was also the first African-American manager in MLB history
> 
> ...


It means that along with dozens of other baseball players who hold various records of significance, he does too. 

And you misspelled "champ".  Be more careful.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative action is for minorities.
> ...



Pictures of 3 white guys hardly proves your point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be the most ignorant ass on the planet. While it is true that the majority of the players in the NBA and NFL are black, it was not always that way. It was not until the middle of the 20th century that black players began to represent larger numbers in those sports.
> ...



I just got around to reading your gibberish because I usually avoid anything that you post. But since I know some pro athletes, I was curious what a dunce like you, who never partipated in a sport had to  say on the subject. And as usual, you made a complete fool of yourself.


Every one of your points was adressed. So when dial a ride drops you off after your trip to the food bank, read the response and try to address it.


 If you can.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Totally relevant. The topic was that the OP implied that blacks are overrepresented in professional sports. 

I stated very clearly that an inordinate number of blacks work for a very small number of white owners who collectively ewrn more money than all of the players combined. 

If those same owners could make even more money by fielding a more integrated work force or even a predominately white work force they would do so.

There is no affirmative action conspiracy against anyone in professional sports. It is based soley on ability.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not say they were. I said: "if they did, it would be unfair" Just like it would be unfair to deny a team tryout to a white player. Neither is happening.
> ...



Yes I do. And it iis not really inside information common sense and knowing some people who were professional athletes both black and white




protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not discrimination if 32 owners and executives collectively earn more from the organization than over 1600 players.
> ...



Pictures from last weeks superbowl?  

One game where some of the standouts were white.

I say "Good for them"......

So what is your point?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows for certain "how" the owners earned their money, not does anyone care. The fact is that as "owners" it is ludricous for anyone to actually believe that these owners would miss an opportunity to recruit and retain a player who has demonstrated superior skill, based on race.
> ...



And the predominantly WHITE management of the NFL and the  NBA actually do the drafting/hiring.

And your point is?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?


So...you didn't make your HS football team........


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



He gave you some very good points. They just went over your head.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2019)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...



Forget high school. He likely never even played pop warner.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah...they won ALL BY THEMSELVES....didn't they?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?



This is near the top of the dumbest OPs I have ever read. Affirmative action plays no part in why blacks are so highly represented in pro sports. It has to do with black culture. I’ll bet you didn’t know that Jews used to dominate professional basketball.  

One more thing- boxing is NOT one of the 4 major sports in this country by any metric. Hockey is the 4th major sport and there are very few blacks that play.......because of culture.

By country/region - Biggest Global Sports
United States


1. American Football

2. Basketball

3. Baseball

4. Ice Hockey

5. Golf

6. Nascar

7. Tennis

8. Soccer

9. Boxing

10. Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 8, 2019)

mdk said:


> An organization already exists where being a dumb and unqualified honky will always get you a leg up...it’s called the Republican Party.



That’s true about the Republicans. It’s the opposite in the Democratic Party. If you’re a minority or a woman and stupid you move to the front of the line.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Nice that you decided to share your book with us, come back again when you have something to say about the TOPIC.


A lot of sports are objective

You think your faster than me ? Let's race.
You think you can jump higher than me ? Let's jump
You think you can throw further than me ? Let's throw
You think you can beat in a fight ? Let's fight
You your team is better than mine ? Let's play,.

It's far more easier to tell who is a brilliant basket ball player than who is gonna make a great electrician

Secondly you talk about lack of Indian b-ball players ? Asian in the NFL,

Idiot

Certain countries play certain sports. Soccer is the biggest sport in the world. But the USA men's team is average and failed to even qualify for the last world cup (Coincidentally the USA women's soccer team are the best in the world and world champs). 

The best male soccer teams are traditionally in South America and Europe. In India cricket is their main sport and their one of the best teams in the world. Pakistan are strong at squash. China are the best in world at table tennis and Badminton and China are always either top or second to USA in the Olympics medals table. Japan have baseball and they the best in the world. That's why you don't see any of them in the NFL because they don't play

In fact globally NFL is a really minority sport and not played to a great degree outside of America (Yeah i know they have leagues in other parts of the world but not to serious extent) American football is really an expensive sport so that rules out a lot of nations.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 8, 2019)

White guys have become too sissified for pro sports


----------



## IM2 (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



2 of these players have not won 6 super bowls.

Edelman is not the best receiver in football.

Gronk is not the best TE.

Brady never was the best QB.

You're desperate.

According to men who have played football, the greatest football player ever is a black man named Jim Brown.

The greatest wide receiver ever is a black man named Jerry Rice.

The greatest TE ever is a black man named John Mackey.

You don't know shit about football.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 8, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White guys have become too sissified for pro sports



BS.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 8, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > An organization already exists where being a dumb and unqualified honky will always get you a leg up...it’s called the Republican Party.
> ...


 
Any sellout minority or a woman moves to the front of the line in the republican party.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 8, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...



Black culture has nothing to do with this.

Seriously, it is not black culture that has us overrepresented on the field and underrepresented as coaches and upper management.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MLB mourns the loss of trailblazer Frank Robinson
> ...



It means he did something no other player ever has done in the history of the game.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 8, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There are black guys on the Pats. 
It figures you give credit only to the white players.

Racist punk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Feb 8, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




By the standards that race baiters use in every field where blacks or browns are underrepresented, 

the under representation of whites relative to their share of the population, 


is defacto proof of racism, and discrimination, and any denial of that can only be motivated by evulness and racism.


So, by your own rules, you have demonstrated that you are evul and "racist".


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Yeah...they won ALL BY THEMSELVES....didn't they?


Got a lot of help from their offensive line....didn't they?   >>>


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> This is near the top of the dumbest OPs I have ever read. Affirmative action plays no part in why blacks are so highly represented in pro sports. It has to do with black culture. I’ll bet you didn’t know that Jews used to dominate professional basketball.
> 
> One more thing- boxing is NOT one of the 4 major sports in this country by any metric. Hockey is the 4th major sport and there are very few blacks that play.......because of culture.
> 
> ...


Sorry to have to tell you this but your retort didn't even budge the OP one inch.  You said  >>_ "Affirmative action plays no part in why blacks are so highly represented in pro sports." _Oh you don't think so, huh ? Well, as far as your post is concerned, all we have is what you THINK, because you haven't offered a shred of evidence to support what you say.

At this point, all we have is a majority of black players in the league, but the best ones teaming up offensively (the New England Patriots) are overwhelmingly white.   Sure does present a case for affirmative action going on in this league.

As for your illustrious list, based on "sports covered in main news sections and prominence of headlines" (so you link claims), Gosh, who could ever argue with Michael Brown now, right ?

Right now anyone reading this is saying >  _"Who the hell is Michael Brown ?" _ The only Michael Brown most people ever heard of, was the big dummy who got himself blown to bits in Ferguson, Missouri, by attacking a cop.​


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I just got around to reading your gibberish because I usually avoid anything that you post. But since I know some pro athletes, I was curious what a dunce like you, who never partipated in a sport had to  say on the subject. And as usual, you made a complete fool of yourself.
> 
> Every one of your points was adressed. So when dial a ride drops you off after your trip to the food bank, read the response and try to address it.
> 
> If you can.


 The real "dunce" around here is the one who makes statements without the slightest knowledge of what he's talking about.  I have participated in many sports, including some that you maybe don't even know existed.

So far I haven't seen a single intelligent response to the point that some pro sports (I used the NFL as a prime example)have a majority of black players, while it's not established that these are the most qualified. In fact, there is evidence to show that they may not be. This point has NOT been addressed other than a lot of jibberish, without anything really definitive, to the point of the OP.

So now that you have so efficiently made a fool of YOURself, you can either go get lost somewhere, or come back in here again, and show something of substance to show one way or the other, if the current racial composition of some pro sports, is factor of Affrimative Action, or not.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Pictures of 3 white guys hardly proves your point.


First, maybe you need to learn how to count before posting in a computer forum. It was FOUR white guys who have teamed up together, to win 6 super bowls in the NFL.  (and more white guys on their offensive line)

 Actually, it does prove the point that the majority of players in the NFL being black isn't connected to better performance on the field, and thus there is justification to raise the question of affirmative action.

My point was also illustrated by greatest baseball players, and the majority of undefeated professional boxers being white.

The Only Boxing Champions in History to Retire Undefeated


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Totally relevant. The topic was that the OP implied that blacks are overrepresented in professional sports.
> 
> I stated very clearly that an inordinate number of blacks work for a very small number of white owners who collectively ewrn more money than all of the players combined.
> 
> ...


1. I never imply, insinuate, or infer anything, ever.

2.  My conclusion in the OP was that because of the disproportionate number of blacks in some pro sports (ex. the NFL), to their % of the population, and the fact that the better players seem to be white, that therefore there might be affirmative action at work here, or at least there is some justification to have that question be asked.  Got it now ?

3. There is no evidence that what you said about  white owners is true. They may have other motives besides just making money.

4.  You have shown no evidence whatsoever for your claim that >> _"There is no affirmative action_ _conspiracy against anyone in professional sports. It is based soley on ability."  _If you show evidence that there is no AA going on in these sports, I will examine that evidence, and conclude on it fairly, but thus far, you have not shown a shred of evidence, but merely have stated your unsubstantiated opinion.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pictures from last weeks superbowl?
> 
> One game where some of the standouts were white.
> 
> ...


You claim to have inside information, but you haven't shown any evidence of that, and not even any unproven names.

As for the New England Patriots, this same team has won SIX Super Bowls. No other team even comes close to that. And you must be awfully tired and didn't get enough sleep to have missed my point.  See Post # 73.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got around to reading your gibberish because I usually avoid anything that you post. But since I know some pro athletes, I was curious what a dunce like you, who never partipated in a sport had to  say on the subject. And as usual, you made a complete fool of yourself.
> ...



What you have proven with the OP that you don't know Jack about professional sports. 
Namely football, basketball and definitely not boxing.

You have not posted a single fact about those sports,and all that you've done is to turn your already dumb shit into even dumber shit by creating yet another "woe is us....we poor white people are victims because there aren't enough of us in these sports".


White people kept blacks totally out of the upper echelon of those sports for decades in case you forgot,and when blacks were finally allowed to compete in the mainstream, team owners woke up and realized that THEY were screwing THEMSELVES because of backward racist policies that were outdated, dumbass.

It is white people who make the hiring decisions and create the contracts so go whine to them



And what "sports" have you played? Miniature Golf? Ping Pong?

The ones that I've "never heard of" are likely a figment of your imagination.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> And the predominantly WHITE management of the NFL and the  NBA actually do the drafting/hiring.
> 
> And your point is?


Clearly stated in the OP - no need to ask.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

bodecea said:


> So...you didn't make your HS football team........


You don't know that. Most efficient way to destroy ypour credibility in a forum is to state things that you have no way of knowing.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> He gave you some very good points. They just went over your head.


No, he just posted a lot of side issues, not really connected to the convergence of black sports %, black population %, and affirmative action.

You get points here for QUALITY, not QUANTITY.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Forget high school. He likely never even played pop warner.


I played a lot of different sports, and had talent in all of them, just like I play a lot of musical instruments, and have talent in them too.  

And with that music, I can do what 95% of the US population (maybe including YOU) can't do.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White guys have become too sissified for pro sports



To be fair, there are many great white athletes. Protectionist is just butthurt because they are not the majority in certain sports anymore, due to segregation being abolished.

He really should have been around during the heyday of the KKK...and would have been an outstanding Grand Wizard.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> You think your faster than me ? Let's race.
> You think you can jump higher than me ? Let's jump
> You think you can throw further than me ? Let's throw
> You think you can beat in a fight ? Let's fight
> ...


Again, lots of words but not pertinent to the convergence of >>

1.  a high % of blacks in the NFL,

2.  a low % of blacks in the US population,

3.  high quality performance of whites

4.. affirmative action.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?



Hate to say it but they were bred from a preselected group for strength. Nasty but true. The weak ones didn't sell or died on the way to the plantations. Add to that that the selection was also in Africa itself with a most difficult upbringing only the strongest physically survived to breed. Also opportunity: physical prowess gets them out of the ghettos. A bit of column A, B and C. 

Greg


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White guys have become too sissified for pro sports


They kicked ass in the Super Bowl.  Biggest pro sport game in America. And they've done it 6 times.  

 You get an award for the most wrong post of the year (and we're only in February)


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nothing that I have posted in this horseshit thread is racist.

What is utterly ridiculous is people like you who are ignorant enough to actually think that PERFORMANCE and STATISTICS based  professions that are nearly 100% OWNED and MANAGED   by WHITE  PEOPLE is somehow victimizing other white people.

That is some of the dumbest shit I've ever read.

BTW.........If anyone here is a racist you are. It is your belief that any success in ANY endeavor by blacks is at the expense of whites.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...they won ALL BY THEMSELVES....didn't they?
> ...



The franchise's 1st two Super Bowl appearances, which featured Tony Eason and Drew Bledsoe at QB, did not employ white receivers.

The Brady teams have been mixed at the position.

The first three Super Bowls were won with no starting white receivers.

Their undefeated season featured a starting receiving corps which comprised people of color, led by Hall of Famer, Randy Moss, except for 1 player.


It is a TEAM SPORT, you fool. That means the entire team contributes. And if any of those players,  black or white were reading your warped logic, they would dismiss you as insane.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So...you didn't make your HS football team........
> ...



An individual with your mindset would be a failure at any team sport.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...





protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > You think your faster than me ? Let's race.
> ...



Nearly 100% WHITE owned and MANAGED by  CONSERVATIVE WHITE MALES, who are in it for the money, and therefore recruit  and  hire based on ability alone.

Get that through your thick head.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 2 of these players have not won 6 super bowls.
> 
> Edelman is not the best receiver in football.
> 
> ...



Maybe YOU don't know this >>

New England Patriots on Twitter

I'll go along with Jimmy Brown in the running back position. As for the others, try these on for size.  Patriots WR Julian Edelman just passed Michael Irvin on all-time postseason receiving yards list. He's now # 2 behind only Jerry Rice and a shoo-in for the Hall of Fame. (so said 3 Super Bowl post game commentators)

Regarding tight ends, Sport Illustrated rates Tony Gonzales as the best tight ends of all time, and in the top 10 are 4 white guys >> Mike Ditka, Jason Witten, Dave Casper, and guess who > Rob Gronkowski.

As for Tom Brady, guess who Sports illustrated rated as the # 1 quarterback of all time.  No need to guess.  It's Tom Brady. And that was in 2017 when he had won 5 Super Bowls. Now he's won 6.

Yeah, I so desperate. And you're so brain.

No charge for the tutoring.

Lastly, none of this changes anything about the TOPIC of the thread. Regardless of whether Jerry Rice was the best receiver, or Julian Edelman (still playing and adding numbers), or if the greatest QB was Brady, or Joe Montana, or Peyton Manning, or best TE Mackey or Gonzales, the point still remains that there's nothing to show blacks being of quality to justify their large disproportion of numbers in the NFL, and thus a question regarding affirmative action is plausible.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not discrimination if 32 owners and executives collectively earn more from the organization than over 1600 players.
> ...


Now youree just lying because you look stupid.

Exactly. WHERE did "I" say "that blacks are the most talented?

What I implied/said is:

 "The owners and management of the NFL and the NBA, which are PREDOMINANTLY WHITE, make the hiring decisions"

So being that the vast majority of fans ARE white people, why would they discriminate against white players? 

That makes no sense, but then again it's YOUR  thread, so it is understandable why this whole subject is just more of your craziness.


All NFL teams recruit, and they also have walk on tryouts.

Are you nuts?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Every position in pro sports is competed for. If the majority of players are black why are most coaches white? Why are white men who never played the game coaches?
> ...



No he is not. You are.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Black culture has nothing to do with this.
> 
> Seriously, it is not black culture that has us overrepresented on the field and underrepresented as coaches and upper management.


And your opinion of what IT IS that has blacks overrepresented on the field ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I knew John Mackey, used to hang out with him, and  was at his funeral.

Hell of a man. And damn right. The absolute best tight end ever. And the rest of your post was spot on.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It means he did something no other player ever has done in the history of the game.


HUNDREDS of major league baseball players have that characteristic.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> There are black guys on the Pats.
> It figures you give credit only to the white players.
> 
> Racist punk.


Idiot. I'm not giving credit. I'm pointing out that there are enough white players of top caliber to discount any notion that the heavy black representation is from superior ability.

Shut up when you don't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> By the standards that race baiters use in every field where blacks or browns are underrepresented,
> 
> the under representation of whites relative to their share of the population,
> 
> ...


A fair assessment.  Finally, an objective perspective.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...they won ALL BY THEMSELVES....didn't they?
> ...




And their defense, and their special teams. 

The opposing team only scored 3 points on a field goal. 

Or did you forget about that?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got around to reading your gibberish because I usually avoid anything that you post. But since I know some pro athletes, I was curious what a dunce like you, who never partipated in a sport had to  say on the subject. And as usual, you made a complete fool of yourself.
> ...



Then present evidence that proves your in more instances than ONE Superbowl and ONE team.

 Look up top player stats over their careers.


If you do not understand football stats, which you likely do not, there are some here who do, that would gladly assist in helping you look like more of a dumbass.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Black culture has nothing to do with this.
> ...



We work harder so we are in better shape and can do the necessary skills better.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Who is denying interviews to coaches based on race?



DemoKKKrats HAVE done so in the past. Dunno of anyone else./

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It means he did something no other player ever has done in the history of the game.
> ...



Apparently they don't.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



A lot of truth in that in the sense that many who happen to be Black work very hard to achieve their goals. FANTASTIC!!! You wanna cookie? 

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is denying interviews to coaches based on race?
> ...



Yes you do. They are called republicans.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > White guys have become too sissified for pro sports
> ...



If you examine every Superbowl that they have been in, the same players who were the standouts in the most recent game were not the same in every game played. 

How ignorant can one be?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Maybe you learn to read the question I was asked next time bitch.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It means he did something no other player ever has done in the history of the game.
> ...



"Hundreds" of players do not hold records in that sport or any other. A select few, relative to the total number of participants are the best.

That's why there is a "Hall of Fame"

And "characteristics" do not equal results.

Are you nuts?


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Really? Like whom?? Are ALL Black or Minority Conservatives sellouts? C'mon, asswipe. You know you want to call them Coconuts or Uncle Toms!! 

Idiot libtarded fool!!

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > There are black guys on the Pats.
> ...



Obviously there are not.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What's that girlyboy?? You make a statement of the obvious and it's somehow meaningful?? Top athletes are top BECAUSE they put the work into it. Where the f is the controversy in that?

You obviously don't give a fuck about truth; you just want to slag on whites!! You get no cookie you drongo!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Never heard of him

Greg


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> What you have proven with the OP that you don't know Jack about professional sports.
> Namely football, basketball and definitely not boxing.
> 
> You have not posted a single fact about those sports,and all that you've done is to turn your already dumb shit into even dumber shit by creating yet another "woe is us....we poor white people are victims because there aren't enough of us in these sports".
> ...


When you state things that can easily be disproven right here in the thread, you prove how stupid you are.  I posted quite a few facts about those sports. That you wrongly (and stupidly) said I didn't, shows what a fool you are.  Examples >>

1.  In post # 73 I stated >_ "the majority of undefeated professional boxers being white."_

The Only Boxing Champions in History to Retire Undefeated

2.  In Post # 75, I stated this >>_ "As for the New England Patriots, this same team has won SIX Super Bowls"
_
List of Super Bowl champions - Wikipedia

Next, you talk about whites saying "woe is us", and then you go right into a  "woe is us" rant on behalf of blacks with this >> _"White people kept blacks totally out of the upper echelon of those sports"
_
I've played baseball, football, basketball, tennis, golf, punchball, and one you maybe never heard of is >> In the pan.  Great game. ever hear of it ?

Plus, like I said, I play 4 musical instruments, and have played them all professionally.  I'll guess YOU haven't.   
_
_


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



OK: the QBs are MOSTLY white. They're the BRAINS of the team. By your logic Blacks love whitey telling them what to do and making them look good.

You're an idiot!!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> To be fair, there are many great white athletes. Protectionist is just butthurt because they are not the majority in certain sports anymore, due to segregation being abolished.


Looks like "segregation" may be alive and well in the NFL, with affirmative action.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



John Mackey played for the Colts when they were in Baltimore for the majority of his career and finished his career  in San Diego with the Chargers. When he played in Baltimore Johnny Unitas was the QB. John was voted as the tight end for the 75th anniversary team of the NFL.

He passed away from Alzheimer's in 2003. Very sad.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Nothing that I have posted in this horseshit thread is racist.
> 
> What is utterly ridiculous is people like you who are ignorant enough to actually think that PERFORMANCE and STATISTICS based  professions that are nearly 100% OWNED and MANAGED   by WHITE  PEOPLE is somehow victimizing other white people.
> 
> ...


despite the SCOTUS having ruled against quotas in Affirmative Action, 40 years ago,  they are still used rampantly in many industries that are nearly 100% OWNED and MANAGED   by WHITE  PEOPLE. For one more industry to do it also, that is something to be denied ?  Not hardly.

There's something ridiculous here all right, YOU.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*MLB’s lack of blacks displayed in Top 10 player rankings*

*



			It’s difficult to imagine that just 30 years ago, this compilation would have been dominated by African Americans. That was then, this is now, and MLB is slowly beginning to realize the historic and athletic importance of introducing more black youths and collegians to baseball.

The St. Louis Cardinals currently have one black player on the 25-man roster, centerfielder Dexter Fowler. Fowler, who signed with the Cards after helping the Chicago Cubs win the 2016 World Series, is ranked 10th.

The Top 10 centerfielders, with black players highlighted, are Mike Trout — L.A. Angeles; Christian Yelich — Miami Marlins; George Springer — Houston Astros; Jackie Bradley, Jr. — Boston Red Sox; A.J. Pollock — Arizona Diamondbacks; Adam Eaton — Washington Nationals; Lorenzo Cain — Kansas City Royals; Charlie Blackmon — Colorado Rockies; Kevin Kiermaier — Tampa Bay Rays and Fowler.

The lone position where a black player is No. 1 is right field. The summit is held by Boston Red Sox star Mookie Betts. He topped Bryce Harper of the Washington Nationals. After his down season in 2016, Jason Heyward of the Chicago Cubs fell off the list. Stephen Piscotty of the Cardinals is ranked 10th.

Betts — Red Sox; Harper — Nationals; Nelson Cruz - Seattle Mariners; Giancarlo Stanton - Miami Marlins; J.D. Martinez - Detroit Tigers; Jose Bautista - Toronto Blue Jays; Carlos Gonzalez - Colorado Rockies; Hunter Pence - San Francisco Giants; Josh Reddick - Houston Astros and Piscotty – Cardinals.

Seriously, Ryan Braun of the Milwaukee Brewers is ranked as the top left fielder in baseball. The “Shredder” must have overdosed on WD-40. Khris Davis of the Oakland A’s, whose father is black and played professional baseball, is fourth. St. Louis’ Randal Grichuk is a surprising No. 5.

Braun, Brewers; Yoenis Cespedes - New York Mets; Starling Marte - Pittsburgh Pirates; Davis - Athletics; Michael Brantley - Cleveland Indians; Grichuk - Cardinals; Justin Upton - Detroit Tigers; Carlos Beltran - Houston Astros; Brett Gardner - New York Yankees and Adam Duvall - Cincinnati Reds.

Addison Russell’s grand slam in Game Six of the World Series against the Cleveland Indians was just the 19th in the Fall Classic’s history. Russell joins Heyward and relief pitcher Carl Edwards Jr., as the first (and only) black players to play for the Cubs in the World Series. I wrote all that to say Russell is 10th among shortstops, somehow ranked behind the Cards’ Aledmys Diaz at No. 7.

Corey Seager - Los Angeles Dodgers; Francisco Lindor - Cleveland Indians; Carlos Correa - Houston Astros; Trea Turner - Washington Nationals; Brandon Crawford - San Francisco Giants; Trevor Story - Colorado Rockies; Diaz - Cardinals; Xander Bogaerts - Boston Red Sox; Troy Tulowitzki - Toronto Blue Jays and Russell - Cubs.

David Price of the Boston Red Sox did not make the Top 10 of starting pitchers and there are no African Americans among MLB’s elite group. The only starting pitcher who is a minority is Johnny Cueto of the San Francisco Giants. Price had a much better 2016 that Zach Greinke and should be ranked above him. This is a travesty.

The Top 10 are Clayton Kershaw – L.A. Dodgers; Max Scherzer - Washington Nationals; Madison Bumgarner - San Francisco Giants; Jake Arrieta - Chicago Cubs; Jon Lester - Chicago Cubs; Corey Kluber - Cleveland Indians; Chris Sale - Boston Red Sox; Cueto, Giants; Noah Syndergaard - New York Mets and Zack Greinke - Arizona Diamondbacks.

There are no black catchers among the MLB Network Top 10. The Cardinals’ future Hall of Famer Yadier Molina is ranked sixth at a position dominated by Hispanic players.

Buster Posey - San Francisco Giants; Jonathan Lucroy - Texas Rangers; Yasmani Grandal – L.A Dodgers; Wilson Ramos - Tampa Bay Rays; Russell Martin - Toronto Blue Jays; Molina – Cardinals;Francisco Cervelli - Pittsburgh Pirates; J.T. Realmuto - Miami Marlins; Salvador Perez - Kansas City Royals and Welington Castillo - Baltimore Orioles.

First base, home to several black Hall of Fame players, has no African Americans amongst its Top 10 heading into 2017. The Cards’ Matt Carpenter is ranked seventh

Paul Goldschmidt — Arizona Diamondbacks; Miguel Cabrera — Detroit Tigers; Joey Votto — Cincinnati Reds; Anthony Rizzo — Chicago Cubs; Freddie Freeman — Atlanta Braves; Edwin Encarnacion — Cleveland Indians; Carpenter – Cardinals; Brandon Belt — San Francisco Giants; Chris Davis — Baltimore Orioles; Jose Abreu — Chicago White Sox.

The only hope for a black player among the Top 10 at second base is Brandon Phillips, who was traded from Cincinnati to Atlanta on Monday. However, he didn’t make MLB Network’s list, leaving the position, where Jackie Robinson starred, without an African American amongst its best.

Jose Altuve — Houston Astros; Robinson Cano — Seattle Mariners; Daniel Murphy — Washington Nationals; Dustin Pedroia — Boston Red Sox; Ian Kinsler — Detroit Tigers; Jason Kipnis — Cleveland Indians; D.J. LeMahieu — Colorado Rockies; Brian Dozier — Minnesota Twins; Logan Forsythe — Tampa Bay Rays and Ben Zobrist — Chicago Cubs.

Where have you gone Terry Pendleton? Third base is also devoid of blacks amongst its Top 10.

Josh Donaldson — Toronto Blue Jays; Kris Bryant — Chicago Cubs; Manny Machado — Baltimore Orioles; Nolan Arenado — Colorado Rockies; Justin Turner — Los Angeles Dodgers; Adrian Beltre — Texas Rangers; Kyle Seager — Seattle Mariners; Jung Ho Kang — Pittsburgh Pirates; Anthony Rendon — Washington Nationals and Evan Longoria — Tampa Bay Rays.

Relief pitchers? Another shutout, although the Top 10 is quite international and includes Cardinals’ closer Seung Hwan Oh.

Andrew Miller - Cleveland Indians; Aroldis Chapman - New York Yankees; Zach Britton - Baltimore Orioles; Kenley Jansen - Los Angeles Dodgers; Wade Davis - Chicago Cubs; Mark Melancon - San Francisco Giants; Oh - Cardinals; Dellin Betances - New York Yankees; Jeurys Familia - New York Mets and Will Harris - Houston Astros.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Make of it as you will. *

*Greg*


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, there are many great white athletes. Protectionist is just butthurt because they are not the majority in certain sports anymore, due to segregation being abolished.
> ...



There is no affirmative action program for players in the NFL. Positions are filled based on ability....PERIOD.


The only policy is the "Rooney Rule", which requires franchises to interview minorities for coaching positions. 


Your are  in over your pointed little head and continue to look less informed with every post. 

I have not had this much fun at your expense in quite awhile.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> The franchise's 1st two Super Bowl appearances, which featured Tony Eason and Drew Bledsoe at QB, did not employ white receivers.
> 
> The Brady teams have been mixed at the position.
> 
> ...


The last paragraph of my Post # 90 explained all this with relation to the topic of the thread, which you keep straying away from.. You're a waste of my valuable time. You should be paying me just to talk to you.

Oh, it's a TEAM SPORT ? Is that right? And what do you think the photo of the Patriots' offensive line in the post that you quoted, shows?, you dumb blockhead.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing that I have posted in this horseshit thread is racist.
> ...



What's ridiculous is you even starting this thread. You don't know a damn thing about football, and it is obvious.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > The franchise's 1st two Super Bowl appearances, which featured Tony Eason and Drew Bledsoe at QB, did not employ white receivers.
> ...



I've been on topic through this entire bullshit whinefest of yours. And that all you have proven is that you know nothing about the sport.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> There is no affirmative action program for players in the NFL. Positions are filled based on ability....PERIOD.
> 
> 
> The only policy is the "Rooney Rule", which requires franchises to interview minorities for coaching positions.


You're having "fun" making a complete idiot out of yourself.  You keep saying that there's no AA for player in the NFL. Oh gee, we've got your word for that, huh ? Trouble is, your word is WORTHLESS, because it has no evidence to back it up.

The only thing you've presented is the "Rooney Rule", which, if anything, could be an indicator that there MIGHT BE affirmative action regarding the players.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



I live in a republican state fuckhead.

I attended a state republican party victory during a presidential election in the state capital of Kansas. It was quite by accident as we were bored and saw that across the street from where we were there was a party going on at the hotel. It just happed which was the Kansas state republican election watch party.

So we entered the party and mingled. We asked the winning candidates to work for certain concerns within the black community. Of course we got no promises and a bunch of dull unrelated stories from the newly elected national representatives but that was expected. However what was not, was the blatant begging republicans were doing for us to start attending meetings and becoming members of the party because they needed more blacks. I guess that’s outreach. I was asked if I had any political aspirations and that if I did, the republicans would make certain I could get as far as I wanted and would provide me with all the support needed.

But I am not a sellout who will deny white racism just so I can get some power.

And I am not some zero low IQ chump worth nothing like you.  

So if he shoe fits that's what they will wear.

Get help for your psychosis and stay on topic


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I've been on topic through this entire bullshit whinefest of yours. And that all you have proven is that you know nothing about the sport.


I didn't whine even once here. I've posed a question about AA, which you have been running, in terror, away from, by blabbering about things unrelated to the OP topic.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > The franchise's 1st two Super Bowl appearances, which featured Tony Eason and Drew Bledsoe at QB, did not employ white receivers.
> ...



You senile old fool, I quoted a response to the picture, because you selectively posted pictures showing only white players.


I illustrated to you very clearly that in addition to an offensive line, that the team also had a defense, which limited the opposition to only 3 points.


A football TEAM is comprised of offense, defense and special teams.

How stupid are you?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> What's ridiculous is you even starting this thread. You don't know a damn thing about football, and it is obvious.


As for all the information I've educated you about, you're welcome. No charge for  the tutoring.  I just can't stand to see people wallowing in ignorance.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You senile old fool, I quoted a response to the picture, because you selectively posted pictures showing only white players.
> 
> 
> I illustrated to you very clearly that in addition to an offensive line, that the team also had a defense, which limited the opposition to only 3 points.
> ...


Oh they have a defense!  Well, now the whole country knows that. Thanks.        

And watch out for that ageist, infliction of psychological injury.  You wouldn't want people to see you as a criminal, now would you ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on topic through this entire bullshit whinefest of yours. And that all you have proven is that you know nothing about the sport.
> ...



And I explained the Rooney Rule  to your dumbass. That is the only program that bears any relation to AA, in the NFL.

There is no AA program for players. Making the team is soley based on ability to play.

You need to stop making up nonsense that is not factual.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I live in a republican state fuckhead.
> 
> I attended a state republican party victory during a presidential election in the state capital of Kansas. It was quite by accident as we were bored and saw that across the street from where we were there was a party going on at the hotel. It just happed which was the Kansas state republican election watch party.
> 
> ...


Stay on topic ?  How about you ? I don't see any mention of affirmative action in this post. And why don't you ask for certain concerns within the WHITE community ?  Or in ALL communities ?

And why should you get promises from the newly elected national representatives to do racist bidding in behalf of one race, at the exclusion of others ?  Especially when that race is ALREADY getting special favors, at the expense of other races.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no affirmative action program for players in the NFL. Positions are filled based on ability....PERIOD.
> ...



Affirmative action does not exist for PLAYERS in the NFL today.


And if it EVER did exist  it was during the era that the league was segregated, and white players were the beneficiaries of it.


There is no MIGHT BE anything on the field. It is a game that requires the best of athletic skill. 

The fact that you are too thickheaded to understand that is no one's fault but yours.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 of these players have not won 6 super bowls.
> ...



Not even close.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> And I explained the Rooney Rule  to your dumbass. That is the only program that bears any relation to AA, in the NFL.
> 
> There is no AA program for players. Making the team is soley based on ability to play.
> 
> You need to stop making up nonsense that is not factual.


How the hell do you know if there is AA for NFL players or not ?  We're 130 posts into the thread, and you've been active, and have not produced one speck of information/proof about AA being in the NFL, or not being there. All you've done is blabber your opinion (or what you would like to believe).  You're a waste. I'm done talkig to you.  Gonna go have breakfast.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Look at these outstanding white NFL payers in 2018.  More evidence that raises the question about affirmative action possibly being at work in the NFL.

1.






Drew Brees, New Orleans Saints
After his 18th year in the NFL, it’s hard not to include Brees in the conversation for one of the greatest quarterbacks ever to play the game. He earned an overall grade of 94.0 this year, the third-best single-season mark in the last 13 years.

Andrew Luck, Indianapolis Colts 
He finished the season ranked third among all quarterbacks in PFF grade at 91.2, while his 34 touchdown passes from a clean pocket were second to only Patrick Mahomes.

George Kittle, San Francisco 49ers
No player since 2006 has ever racked up more yards after the catch in a single season than Kittle did in 2018. Not just tight ends – everyone. His 873 yards after the catch were also 200 more than we’ve ever seen from a tight end before. Those numbers are even more impressive when you consider that his targets came from backup quarterbacks all season.

Luke Kuechly, Carolina Panthers
One of the league’s best talents at the linebacker position, Kuechly finished the season with an NFL-high 12.0% run-stop percentage. Logging 39 defensive stops in 325 run-defense snaps, Kuechly also led all qualifying off-ball linebackers in run-defense grade (92.3) in 2018.

J.J. Watt, Houston Texans
Watt was back to his utterly dominant self this year. His 78 pressures were the second-most among edge defenders. Watt ended the 2018 regular season with at least three quarterback pressures in 14 straight games, which is the longest active streak by four games.

Travis Kelce, Kansas City Chiefs
Kelce’s dominance at the tight end position helped round out one of the best receiving corps in the NFL this season. En route to an overall grade of 88.6 and receiving grade of 90.4 – both ranking second at the position – Kelce hauled in 113 receptions for 1,467 yards, the most among tight ends. Including the playoffs, he generated 2.28 yards per route run and a 118.6 passer rating when targeted, again, both ranking second at the position.

Andrew Whitworth, Los Angeles Rams
There hasn’t been a more consistent performer at the left tackle position than Whitworth, and at age 37, Whitworth continued his premier play this season. His overall grade of 82.7 was good for fifth among all offensive tackles in the NFL through the regular season, and as always, the All-Pro was as solid as they come in pass protection where he allowed 33 total pressures from 601 pass-blocking snaps.

Adam Thielen, Minnesota Vikings
Adam Thielen cemented himself as a hands-down number one wide receiver in 2018. He earned a receiving grade of 89.5, ranking seventh at the position and gained an average of 2.10 yards per route run, tied for 18th out of 108 qualifying wide receivers.

Philip Rivers, Los Angeles Chargers
Philip Rivers had an elite 2018 campaign, as he finished with his first 90-plus overall grade since 2010. Rivers finished the year with a play-action passer rating of 129.2, second in the NFL. He also handled pressure really well, ranking seventh in passer rating when pressured (83.8).

Mitchell Schwartz, Kansas City Chiefs
Mitchell Schwartz had the highest-graded year of his career in 2018. His overall grade of 82.9 ranked fifth out of 85 qualifying offensive tackles, and his pass-blocking efficiency rating of 98.1 ranks sixth.

Christian McCaffrey, Carolina Panthers
Christian McCaffrey finished 2018 as the best pass-catching running back in a league where catching the ball out of the backfield is as important as ever. Among running backs with at least 60 targets, McCaffrey’s receiving grade of 89.3 ranked first in the NFL. He gained an average of 1.79 yards per route run, sixth at the position.

David Bakhtiari, Green Bay Packers
He may have only played in 12 games due to injury, but David Bakhtiari was the best pass-blocking tackle in the game and one of the best pass blockers in all of football, period. Bakhtiari allowed just 12 total pressures over those 12 games, five of which came in one tough outing against Everson Griffen and the Minnesota Vikings’ defense. Bakhtiari did that while blocking for a pair of quarterbacks that don’t help their pass protection for differing reasons. This was also the best run-blocking season of his career.

Aaron Rodgers, Green Bay Packers
Aaron Rodgers is quietly coming off yet another great season in the NFL, finishing with the sixth-best overall grade (89.7) out of 39 qualifying quarterbacks. When throwing 20+ yards downfield, Rodgers had a passer rating of 124.0, ranking third in the league. On throws occurring 2.5 seconds or longer after the snap, Rodgers threw 16 touchdowns and only one interception.

Rob Havenstein, Los Angeles Rams
He’s as consistent and technically sound as any tackle in the league, and the former second-rounder only allowed four combined sacks and hits all season.

Leighton Vander Esch, Dallas Cowboys
Vander Esch finished the season ranked fourth among qualifying linebackers in overall grade (85.7), and he was one of four linebackers to finish the year with a grade of at least 80.0 in both run defense and coverage. The defining mark of his rookie year was his propensity to find and flow to the ball carrier, as he was the first to make contact with the opposing ball carrier on 15.1% of his defensive snaps. No other off-ball linebacker with at least 400 defensive snaps played finished above 12.6%.

Jason Kelce, Philadelphia Eagles
Kelce may very well be the best all-around center in the NFL, and his 2018 season further proved that point. The Cincinnati grad turned Philadelphia legend led all centers in run-blocking grade (80.6) while ranking second behind Oakland’s Rodney Hudson in pass-blocking grade (88.0).

Jared Goff, Los Angeles Rams
Finished the 2018 regular season ranked fourth among quarterbacks with a passer rating of 117.1 from a clean pocket, while his 23 big-time throws (our-highest graded throws) from a clean pocket were the sixth-most among players at the position.

Joel Bitonio, Cleveland Browns
He didn’t allow a sack or a hit until Week 15, and he allowed pressure on just 2.0% of his pass-blocking snaps on the year.

Quenton Nelson, Indianapolis Colts
A stud in pass protection, leading the team in pass-blocking grade while allowing just 23 pressures on a whopping 730 pass-blocking snaps.

Zach Ertz, Philadelphia Eagles
Ertz finished his record-setting 2018 season with the* most ever receptions by a tight end*, with 116 on 154 total targets. In his sixth season, he finished as the sixth-highest graded player at the position with an overall grade of 76.0 and a 79.5 receiving grade.

Zack Martin, Dallas Cowboys
Battled through nagging injuries to his left knee. Despite being somewhat limited for much of the year, the fifth-year guard still lined up on over 1,000 snaps and posted the second-highest overall grade at the position at 78.6. In pass protection, Martin allowed 21 pressures in 597 pass-block snaps.

Joe Staley, San Francisco 49ers
Staley’s consistency remained intact in 2018 by finishing in the top-10 in overall grade among offensive tackles at 82.2. The twelfth-year veteran allowed just 25 total pressures in 609 pass-block snaps this season with only four resulting in a sack.

Marshal Yanda, Baltimore Ravens
Yanda battled back from his 2017 ankle injury to log the most snaps among guards in the 2018 regular season at 1,162. Including the postseason, he earned the fourth-highest overall grade among guards at 75.2, allowing just 15 total pressures and zero sacks.

Greg Olsen, Carolina Panthers
Holds an NFL record as the first tight end in league history to record three consecutive seasons with 1,000 receiving yards.

Adam Humphries, Tampa Bay Buccanears
Finished 2018 with career highs in receptions, receiving yards, and touchdowns, recording 816 yards and 5 touchdowns on 76 catches.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no affirmative action program for players in the NFL. Positions are filled based on ability....PERIOD.
> ...



Stop crying. You don't even know what AA is. You must perform to get a job as a player.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What you have proven with the OP that you don't know Jack about professional sports.
> ...



If you read your own thread in a lucid moment, you will note that when I touched on boxing, I stated that in the lighter weight classes, there are and have been many good fighterrs who are not black

 I have even been personal  friends with a few. Alberto "Superfly" Sandoval, Bobby Chacone, Johnny Tapia, Danny 'Little Red" Lopez to name a few.


Rocky Marciano was undefeated but WAY overrated. He was very carefully managed and matched.



He never faced a big name fighter who was in his prime, and the ones that he did fight like Joe Louis, Jersey Joe Walcott, Ezzard Charles and Archie Moore were far past their peak when he fought them.

In fact, Moore and Walcott were both near 40 and knocked Marciano on his ass during their fights.


Marciano never faced any genuine up  and coming black
 contenders ike Sonny Liston or Eddie Machen, they both would have taken him apart,  and he convienently retired without giving Floyd Patterson a shot.

There should he a footnote in his career pointing out that he was protected.

Back in the late 60's when Ali was wrongly stripped of his title there was even a computerized match that fed various stats into a program which manufactured a so called "dream match" between Ali and Marciano, which produced the ridiculous outcome of Marciano winning by a knockout with a body punch in the 13th round. Anything to keep the dream of a "Great White Hope" alive.

Boxing greats are measured by three categories. Length of career, quality of opposition and performance in championship bouts.  


That being said, I've wasted more than enough time in this thread  trying provide you with some common sense and some knowledge about certain sports.You don't know much at all.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > And I explained the Rooney Rule  to your dumbass. That is the only program that bears any relation to AA, in the NFL.
> ...



I base my opinion, which is correct on actual contact with professional players and coaches. I have relatives that have played the sport


Some are black and some are white. These people know team owners and were actually on the field. 


They are not senile, shut in headcases who sit around dreaming up conspiracy theories.


Owners care about one thing.....winning. And race is NOT a factor. Nor has it been since the league was desegregated. 

Do you see me whining about all of the great black players who never got an opportunity because of blatent racism? 

You have an obsession bordering on a mental illness regarding AA. 


It does not exist on the player level in the NFL.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Not even close.


Are your feeble attempts at repudiating this thread,

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > And I explained the Rooney Rule  to your dumbass. That is the only program that bears any relation to AA, in the NFL.
> ...



Awesome. Don't forget to take your meds. You are off the rails.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Not even close.
> ...




To same individuals, absolutely. That would exclude you.


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





THe outcome is unequal, and instead of admitting that that is a problem, and start on discussing how to fix it, you are making up excuses for the inequality.


By the standards of the Left, that is racist. 


By YOUR standards, you are racist and evul.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > And I explained the Rooney Rule  to your dumbass. That is the only program that bears any relation to AA, in the NFL.
> ...



There is no AA for NFL players.  *PERIOD!*

Now as you listed 5 white players like that means something

The MVP is black
The Off POY is black
The Def POY is black
The Off Rookie OY is black
The Def Rookie OY is black
The Rookie OY is black

And your source graded the top 101 players.

*The top 101 players from the 2018 NFL season*

*1. Aaron Donald, Los Angeles Rams*
*Top 101 appearances*: 5

In the 2018 NFL season there really is no question who the best player in the game was, and what is remarkable is that he took his game to another level from an already ridiculous starting point. Aaron Donald was the single most destructive force in the game from his interior alignment on the Rams defensive line, earning an overall PFF grade of 95.2 and recording a staggering 113 quarterback pressures, both the best marks of any player in the league.

*2. DeAndre Hopkins, Houston Texans*
*Top 101 appearances*: 3

It clearly didn’t matter where he lined up, where he was targeted or whether he had to fight for the ball or not, Hopkins was in a class of his own this season, and it all led to the NFL’s highest overall (92.0) and receiving grade (92.2) at the position. His 115 catchable targets without a drop not only set the PFF record, but it also crushed the previous record of 60 held by Randall Cobb that he set back in 2016.

*3. Patrick Mahomes, Kansas City Chiefs*
*Top 101 appearances*: New entry

Our MVP award was a two-man race for the vast majority of the season, but the big separator though between Mahomes and Drew Brees was consistency. Mahomes produced game in and game out in a high-volume passing offense. He didn’t have a single-game grade below 60.0 all season long, and he only had three below 70.0. His 49 big-time throws were six more than anyone else in the NFL, and he also broke PFF’s single-season deep passing yardage record with 1,514 yards on passes of 20 or more yards downfield- and that’s with three dropped deep balls on the year.

*5. Fletcher Cox, Philadelphia Eagles*
*Top 101 appearances*: 5

There’s an argument to be made for Fletcher Cox having the very best second-best season of all time, and more people would be talking about his 2018 campaign if it weren’t for the sheer domination of Aaron Donald. Cox ended the year ranked second among interior defenders with an overall grade of 92.5, and his 101 quarterback pressures were the most we’ve ever seen from a defensive tackle not named Donald.

*6. Michael Thomas, New Orleans Saints*
*Top 101 appearances*: 3

Thomas continued his emergence as one of the best wideouts in the league with his best season to date. His overall grade of 91.6 was second to only DeAndre Hopkins this year, and his WR rating of 124.0 was ninth-best.

*8. Bobby Wagner, Seattle Seahawks*
*Top 101 appearances*: 5

Bobby Wagner, who finished the season as our highest-graded off-ball linebacker, took efficient tackling to the next level in 2018. The Seattle Seahawks’ prized veteran missed just one tackle across his 892 defensive snaps and 139 tackle attempts in 2018.

*9. Stephon Gilmore, New England Patriots*
*Top 101 appearances*: 2

It was a career year for Gilmore, whom Bill Belichick has taken to employing as a weapon in the secondary. New England shadowed receivers more than any other team in the NFL this season, and it was often Gilmore’s job to take away the other team’s top receiving threat. He tracked receivers in 13 games this year yet still only allowed 42 catches on 90 targets for 466 yards all year.

*10. Khalil Mack, Chicago Bears*
*Top 101 appearances*: 5

New team, same Mack. The star pass rusher ended the year ranked second among edge defenders with an elite overall grade of 90.7, and despite missing games through injury and despite being game-planned for more than any other edge defender in the league, he still racked up 73 total pressures and six forced fumbles.

8 of  the top 10 players rated by YOUR source are black.

75 out of the top 101 as rated by YOUR source are black.

The top 101 players from the 2018 NFL season | NFL Analysis | Pro Football Focus

Where are all those better white football players son?

Did you create a player on Madden or something?


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You admit an unequal outcome, and deny that the reason is discrimination?


By your own standards, you are racist, and evul.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


.....but according to you, IM2, and the blacks/leftists/etc, whites discriminate against blacks when hiring........???!!!
.so which is it?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> If you read your own thread in a lucid moment, you will note that when I touched on boxing, I stated that in the lighter weight classes, there are and have been many good fighterrs who are not black
> 
> I have even been personal  friends with a few. Alberto "Superfly" Sandoval, Bobby Chacone, Johnny Tapia, Danny 'Little Red" Lopez to name a few.
> 
> ...


What a crock. Marciano beat the heavyweight champion of the world to get his title. he would have destroyed Clay, who only got notoriety by shooting his big mouth off, and bullshitting about being against violence, because he was a Muslim.  Being a Muslim is all about being IN FAVOR OF VIOLENCE. They should have drafted his ass.

As a boxer, he was good mostly . But he got beat by a 3rd rate club fighter, and lost his title to him (Leon Spinks). Marciano would have knocked Spinks out in the first round.

PS -why is there any talk of great white hope when 8 of the 13 undefeated boxers in boxing history were all white guys.

Here's how "weak" Marciano was (against the heavyweight champion of the world") >>>

ʙᴏxɪɴɢ ᴛʀɪᴠɪᴀ ɢᴜʏ on Twitter

Joe Louis admitted that Rocky would have beat him even in his prime. Also at 38 yrs old he was 68-2 and was still better than 95% of fighters in history.

Jack Dempsey said Marciano was the hardest puncher in history.

That's pretty good backup from the most reliable sources around.

He also broke a GOOD pro boxer's arms with gloved fists, Roland LaStarza.

He also has the highest KO rate of any heavyweight champion in history with 89%.

While filming the fantasy fight, Rocky actually floored Ali with a body shot and Ali refused to continue until he was offered a bigger cut... he also refused an actual match that Rocky challenged him to. Rocky was in his mid-40's at the time.

When the going got tough he rose to the occasion, EVERY SINGLE TIME. If that isn't heart then I don't know what is. He's been cut, outboxed and floored... always came back with the KO when he needed it. 100% is a flawless record, that means NO ONE found out how to beat him.

He beat a man that was around 250 lbs, undefeated (something like 2-0 or 4-0 I forget) and the man retired after the Rocky fight.

Beat a title contender who was something like 26-0 in just his 4th career fight... he was essentially fed to the lions so his manager could get paid.

He did all of this with the shortest reach of any heavyweight in history.

How is it possible to "overrate" this man? To do so would be on opinion alone when all facts and stats point towards greatness... and if we're talking opinion, I'll take Jack Dempsey's and Joe Louis' over some boxing fans 75 years later.

The best heavyweight fighter of all time.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



By your own admission you are a white supremacist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 9, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



They are not the brains. They don’t even call their own plays.
They execute what the coaches tell them to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > There are black guys on the Pats.
> ...



You want me to shut up? Ain’t gonna happen. 
Stop whining white boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > By the standards that race baiters use in every field where blacks or browns are underrepresented,
> ...



From one racist punk to another.
Cute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





YOu are a liar, and a race baiting piece of shit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





i like that you don't deny, that you don't know what the hell you are talking about.


And you can shove your racist slur up your ass.


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Said the racist.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > This is near the top of the dumbest OPs I have ever read. Affirmative action plays no part in why blacks are so highly represented in pro sports. It has to do with black culture. I’ll bet you didn’t know that Jews used to dominate professional basketball.
> ...



Thank you for posting here protectionist. You serve as a good reminder that if a jack ass and a pig are allowed to breed, shit like you will happen. I like the way you wear your troll hair.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2019)

It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Stop crying. You don't even know what AA is. You must perform to get a job as a player.


Doesn't look like it. I can't forget that one guy in a playoff game, who missed a pass to him in the end zone - when the ball bounced off his head.  You can bet Hall of Fame Edelman would have caught that pass. He didn't get hired by Affirmative Action.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > If you read your own thread in a lucid moment, you will note that when I touched on boxing, I stated that in the lighter weight classes, there are and have been many good fighterrs who are not black
> ...



Ali won an olympic gold medal. That's how he got notoriety.

Ali would have beat the shit out of Marciano.

Superior hand speed.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?



He can't.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I base my opinion, which is correct on actual contact with professional players and coaches. I have relatives that have played the sport
> 
> Some are black and some are white. These people know team owners and were actually on the field.
> 
> ...


You don't know that. When you state what you don't know, it's equivalent to lying.

Hey, what happened to your Jimi Hendrix avatar.? What's the matter Kat ? Not a Hendrix fan any more ?  Feel weak that he could do what you can't ? > Play the guitar.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?
> ...


So there isnt a giant pool of talented white players playing at the level below ? I dont even know if that exists.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Thank you for posting here protectionist. You serve as a good reminder that if a jack ass and a pig are allowed to breed, shit like you will happen. I like the way you wear your troll hair.


Worthless good for nothing, personally-attacking, troll post, from an idiot.

As for my posting here, you're welcome.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?


How would anyone know that ? They're the ones who never got to the team.  The unknowns.

But notice how you're talking in the sense that there IS Affirmative Action, in the hiring. I never said there was. I just posed the question. Looks like you might have just answered it (in the affirmative).


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop crying. You don't even know what AA is. You must perform to get a job as a player.
> ...



Really.


*"You can bet Hall of Fame Edelman would have caught that pass. He didn't get hired by Affirmative Action."*

And neither dd anyone else on the field. Stop crying.

Because your whole life has been Affirmative Action white man.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?
> ...



You are making claims maggot..


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?




That one very outspoken player got punished, does not disprove the unequal outcome.


By liberals standards, unequal outcome is proof of discrimination.


That you deny that, by lib standards, is proof you are a racist. And stupid. And evul.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Where are all those better white football players son?


You already saw them when I posted them earlier, boy. Lots of them.  You wanna see them again ?   

And you haven't shown any proof that there isn't Affirmative Action either. None whatsoever.

And you're not getting the point of this thread - or you're trying to change and derail it.  It doesn't matter about the black players. What matters is the BEST players (6 time Super bowl winners) are white, and that shows that whites are as good or better than blacks - so why so many blacks ?

AFFIRMATIVE ACTION ??


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You are making claims maggot..


FALSE! I have made no claim.  I ASKED A QUESTION (which you seem to be terrified of)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ]
> 
> *"You can bet Hall of Fame Edelman would have caught that pass. He didn't get hired by Affirmative Action."*
> 
> ...


Guilt-ridden black person.  Just speak out against AA, and you'll be free from the guilt that is festering inside of you.

And stop making statements that you have ZERO EVIDENCE of.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?
> ...


Well I am not. I am asking you to provide some proof that there is. The obvious proof  would be players who have been disadvantaged. If these players dont exist then it is obvious the NFL is a meritocracy.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Ali won an olympic gold medal. That's how he got notoriety.
> 
> Ali would have beat the shit out of Marciano.
> 
> Superior hand speed.


Cassius Clay lost some fights  .Even to low ranked fighters like Leon Spinks.   And why talk about losers like Clay ?
Marciano was undefeated.  Talk about the undefeated fighters.​


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well I am not. I am asking you to provide some proof that there is. The obvious proof  would be players who have been disadvantaged. If these players dont exist then it is obvious the NFL is a meritocracy.


That's not the proof. The proof is that whites are of a high caliber of playing expertise, yet they are low in numbers in the NFL, relative to the % of whites in society.

With blacks there's also the disproportion.  Low % in society, yet a vey high % in the NFL.  Why ?  Could be Affirmative Action.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Ali won an olympic gold medal. That's how he got notoriety.
> 
> Ali would have beat the shit out of Marciano.
> 
> Superior hand speed.


Clay - loser.

Marciano - undefeated.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am not. I am asking you to provide some proof that there is. The obvious proof  would be players who have been disadvantaged. If these players dont exist then it is obvious the NFL is a meritocracy.
> ...


So name some of these "high calibre" players who are missing out.  Because at the moment you have nothing.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You apply the same old tired argument in every scenario. This is not a "left" issue. there is unequal outcome based on skill level and who the owners choose to draft. 


But you obviously know nothing about the NFL either. There is no problem. The league is results oriented and the same white people that you are whining about being treated unjustly, make the rules....not me.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ali won an olympic gold medal. That's how he got notoriety.
> ...



Protected and pampered


protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ali won an olympic gold medal. That's how he got notoriety.
> ...



Marciano....protected by ducking the best competition 

Ali.......fought all comers and ducked no one. He defeated opposition that would have murdered short, slow Marciano. 

You don't know shit about boxing or fighters or football.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems absurd to state that the NFL favours black players when they have punished Kapernik so much. Perhaps the OP could provide some names of players who are suffering from this supposed AA ?
> ...



This is not a "lib issue" or a "racial issue". You and the idiot OP are the ones who are  race baiting and repeating yourselves and sounding absurd. 

If there was actually anti white discrimination in the NFL, white people would not be turning out by the thousands to attend games, every year, and the highest paid players would not be white.

White players who did not make it and were good enough to make it would speak up as well.

In fact, your god, Trump tried to buy an NFL team once, and was rejected.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He can't.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all those better white football players son?
> ...



You showed exactly 1 player who played on 6 super bowl winning teams. 76 out 101 of the top players in the NFL are black. Of the 3 you showed only 1 was on that list.

AA did not make Shaquem Griffin, a young brother from Central Florida who played linebacker, bench 225 pounds 20 times with one hand and no white player in his position could do as many.. You started this and got shut down. So show us the AA clause in an NFL contract or shut the hell up.

Because you have no point.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ali won an olympic gold medal. That's how he got notoriety.
> ...



Ali would have beat the shit out of Marciano.

Superior hand speed.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am not. I am asking you to provide some proof that there is. The obvious proof  would be players who have been disadvantaged. If these players dont exist then it is obvious the NFL is a meritocracy.
> ...



Yep, AA is why the CFL is also majority black.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> You admit an unequal outcome, and deny that the reason is discrimination?
> 
> 
> By your own standards, you are racist, and evul.



By your own admission you are a white supremacist.
[/QUOTE] _"white supremacist."_ Yeah the left sure is using that phrase a lot lately. They seem to have fallen in love with it. I think they may like it even more than _"conspiracy theorist"_ , at this point.

Don't hear too much talk about "black supremacist" though.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



You are the one with ZERO EVIDENCE.

Because your whole life has been Affirmative Action white man.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > You admit an unequal outcome, and deny that the reason is discrimination?
> ...


 _"white supremacist."_ Yeah the left sure is using that phrase a lot lately. They seem to have fallen in love with it. I think they may like it even more than _"conspiracy theorist"_ , at this point.

Don't hear too much talk about "black supremacist" though.[/QUOTE]

Because we are not running around preaching how superior we are.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We work harder so we are in better shape and can do the necessary skills better.


But you DON'T do them better.  Look at the New England Patriots.  They are almost entirely whites on offense + the coach. And they've won 6 Super Bowls.  

Maybe if the other teams weren't overloading their teams with black players (possibly by Affirmative Action), and instead were just hiring the BEST players, then they could win a Super Bowl too.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Nothing that I have posted in this horseshit thread is racist.
> 
> What is utterly ridiculous is people like you who are ignorant enough to actually think that PERFORMANCE and STATISTICS based  professions that are nearly 100% OWNED and MANAGED   by WHITE  PEOPLE is somehow victimizing other white people.
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed. We see what is YOUR BELIEF. That there is not affirmative action in pro sports. Just one problem. We're  long way into this thread and you haven't presented anything to SHOW UPON WHAT this "BELIEF" might be based on.  I don't recall seeing anything like that at all.

But if anyone has that belief, AND HAS EVIDENCE to support it, let's hear it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> An individual with your mindset would be a failure at any team sport.


The last time I played baseball, I hit 3 home runs (from both sides of the plate)  Last time I played In the Pan, the other player surrendered, saying he couldn't hit my curve ball. 

In music, I played 4 different instruments, could fill in if other band members didn't show up, and played in 3 different genres.  And I don't just post pictures of Jimi Hendrix,  I plug in a guitar, and play his song. Eat your heart out.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We work harder so we are in better shape and can do the necessary skills better.
> ...



Yes we do. And you just have to live with that. The New England Patriots have won 6 Super Bowls with 6 different rosters. And each time the majority of players on the Patriots have been black..


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Nearly 100% WHITE owned and MANAGED by  CONSERVATIVE WHITE MALES, who are in it for the money, and therefore recruit  and  hire based on ability alone.
> 
> Get that through your thick head.


The results of 6 Super Bowls seems to indicate the opposite. I don't see any other evidence to point to either conclusion. (of AA or not)


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing that I have posted in this horseshit thread is racist.
> ...



We don't have to. Everybody but you knows players try out.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I knew John Mackey, used to hang out with him, and  was at his funeral.
> 
> Hell of a man. And damn right. The absolute best tight end ever. And the rest of your post was spot on.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2019)

*The New England Patriots have won 6 Super Bowls with 6 different rosters. And each time the majority of players on the Patriots have been black..*


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We don't have to. Everybody but you knows players try out.


And nobody has presented any EVIDENCE about WHO gets called in for a "tryout".  And most players get drafted out of college teams, don't they >

Yeah, you can ignore EVIDENCE. Just float along on speculation and conjecture.  But nobody has to believe it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *T*he New England Patriots have won 6 Super Bowls with 6 different rosters. And each time the majority of players on the Patriots have been black..


Each time the QB, the coach, and the receivers have been white + most of the offensive line. And in case you might not know, you have to score more points than the other team to win.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...


Blacks owe their ability to the genius of the slave owners selective breeding practices.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Then present evidence that proves your in more instances than ONE Superbowl and ONE team.
> 
> Look up top player stats over their careers.
> 
> If you do not understand football stats, which you likely do not, there are some here who do, that would gladly assist in helping you look like more of a dumbass.


If you had read the thread, you'd know that I've already done that. 

Read Baby! Read!   

PS - SIX Super Bowls (and recently)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Apparently they don't.


They certainly do.  Here's a few examples >> Roger Maris, Joe DiMaggio, Don Larsen, Ty Cobb, Cy Young, Johnny Vander Meer, Cal Ripken, Nolan Ryan, Ricky Henderson, Orel Hershiser, Pete Rose, Hank Aaron, Mickey Mantle, Babe Ruth, Ted Williams. Hundreds of others.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yes you do. They are called republicans.


Haven't heard of any Republican who supports Affirmative Action. Lots of Democrats are guilty of it though.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> If you examine every Superbowl that they have been in, the same players who were the standouts in the most recent game were not the same in every game played.
> 
> How ignorant can one be?


To say something like you just said. I don't know. Pretty ignorant I guess.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> "Hundreds" of players do not hold records in that sport or any other. A select few, relative to the total number of participants are the best.
> 
> That's why there is a "Hall of Fame"
> 
> ...


Guess you just don't have your thinking cap on today. The original statement was >> _"he did something no other player ever has done in the history of the game"
_
(some people need to have things spelled out for them)

OK, Here it is nice and slow.  (for the slow ones among us)

1. Don Larsen - pitched a perfect game in the world series (1956), _which no other player ever has done in the history of the game.

2.  _Roger Maris - hit 61 home runs in a single 162 game season, which _no other (legitimate) player ever has done in the history of the game._
_
3. _Joe DiMaggio - hit safely in 56 consecutive games which _no other player ever has done in the history of the game._

Got it  now ?  _
_
I have to remember I'm talking to a dum dum.​


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Pussy comments, girlyboy!! You're BLACK and the REPUBLICANS WANTED YOU!!! Oh that's right; you didn't want to be a coconut!! Get over your fucking victim mentality and get with those who want the Black Community to flourish!!

How the fuck is that racist you stupid prat!!?



Greg


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Obviously there are not.


They are not only top caliber, they are SUPERIOR caliber.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 9, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?



Ask yourself some questions before you rush to your bias for explanations? 

Where does the NFL almost EXCLUSIVELY recruit from?  --- Colleges.

How many kids want to go to college JUST primarily to play football or basketball --- not many..

What are these colleges OFFERING these kids? --- training for the NFL and 4 or 5 years out of da hood.

It's a vocational training thing. And kids who don't have academic priorities are the ones jumping for the sports scholarships. (in football/basketball)  Although many can swim or golf or row  or tennis without as much dedication to the teams, only the kids make the choice to BE the NFL farm team lucky dog draft pick get a chance at a career.. 

And the odds are NOT that great that they get a draft pick.. 

Hopefully, they KNOW THIS and decide to actually study for an alternate career...


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I've been on topic through this entire bullshit whinefest of yours. And that all you have proven is that you know nothing about the sport.



Is there a doctor in the house ?




​


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Ask yourself some questions before you rush to your bias for explanations?
> 
> Where does the NFL almost EXCLUSIVELY recruit from?  --- Colleges.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing a connection between all that and the overpopulation of blacks in say, the NFL (with a low% in society) > and the possibility of AA at work here.

And I'm not rushing to bias, I'm asking you all for explantions. Note the title of the thread. It ends with a question mark.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> And I explained the Rooney Rule  to your dumbass. That is the only program that bears any relation to AA, in the NFL.
> 
> There is no AA program for players. Making the team is soley based on ability to play.
> 
> You need to stop making up nonsense that is not factual.


I haven't made anything up.  Can you read thread titles ? Its a QUESTION, dum dum.  

YOU are the one who is making something up, by stating there is no AA in the NFL, for which you present zero evidence - 100% made up from you.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Affirmative action does not exist for PLAYERS in the NFL today.
> 
> And if it EVER did exist  it was during the era that the league was segregated, and white players were the beneficiaries of it.
> 
> ...


All you're doing here is talking about things in the sense of how you would LIKE THEM TO BE. You've shown no proof of anything. Childish.


----------



## The Purge (Feb 9, 2019)

GENETICS......when chased by a lion in Africa  you either GET FAST, or you are lunch!


----------



## grbb (Feb 9, 2019)

All these reasoning why there is no discrimination against white in sport also shows why there is not discrimination in favor of asians in Math? Why not realize that different races have different traits and one just do better and certain things and that explains the difference of demographic.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> You want me to shut up? Ain’t gonna happen.
> Stop whining white boy.


1.  I'm 72 years old, not a "boy", and not entirely white either, I'm half Hispanic. 

2.The telling you to shut up, wasn't an order. It was advice. If you want to come in here blabbering what you know nothing about, and making a fool out of yourself, well, not my problem.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> So name some of these "high calibre" players who are missing out.  Because at the moment you have nothing.


Very careless of you to come into a thread late, not bother to read it (so you could know what you're talking about), and then proceed blind, to make FALSE and utterly imbecile statements, because of your own careless ignorance/foolishness.

The high caliber players (25 of them) were listed in detail in Post # 132, Mr Careless, and also examples of the 6 time Super Bowl winning New England Patriots,even shown in
repeatedly in this thread, in color photos,​
Back to the reading assignment for you. 

PS - all this scolding for your careless stupidity, also goes to the 2 numbskulls who clicked "Thank You" for this foolish post.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You apply the same old tired argument in every scenario. This is not a "left" issue. there is unequal outcome based on skill level and who the owners choose to draft.
> 
> 
> But you obviously know nothing about the NFL either. There is no problem. The league is results oriented and the same white people that you are whining about being treated unjustly, make the rules....not me.


They are not the _"same white people"_  The team owners and managers who hire players are one group, the not hired players are another.  How pathetic that you have to have this explained.  Sheeesh!


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Perform and you're in the team; don't and you're OUT!! Seems fair to me. Whatever the opportunity take it with both hands!!! But perform or OUT!!

Greg


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Marciano....protected by ducking the best competition
> 
> Ali.......fought all comers and ducked no one. He defeated opposition that would have murdered short, slow Marciano.
> 
> You don't know shit about boxing or fighters or football.


Dumbass. He knocked out the heavyweight CHAMPION of the world ( and damn near killed him with one punch)  And Clay lost to guys (ex, Leon Spinks) who would have lasted one minute with Marciano.  Back to the drawing board for you.
and get back on topic.

Rocky Marciano The Punch - Bing video


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> This is not a "lib issue" or a "racial issue". You and the idiot OP are the ones who are  race baiting and repeating yourselves and sounding absurd.
> 
> If there was actually anti white discrimination in the NFL, white people would not be turning out by the thousands to attend games, every year, and the highest paid players would not be white.
> 
> ...


A lot of use of the word "would" in that post. Lots of speculation.  What is not speculation though, is an abundance of black players in the NFL, who keep on losing to white players (the Patriots).  

So why so many black players ? Why so relatively few whites ? Affirmative Action ? Anybody have any answers ? (with evidence)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You showed exactly 1 player who played on 6 super bowl winning teams. 76 out 101 of the top players in the NFL are black. Of the 3 you showed only 1 was on that list.
> 
> AA did not make Shaquem Griffin, a young brother from Central Florida who played linebacker, bench 225 pounds 20 times with one hand and no white player in his position could do as many.. You started this and got shut down. So show us the AA clause in an NFL contract or shut the hell up.
> 
> Because you have no point.


I didn't say I had a point, dum dum. Can you read ?  Try the title of the thread.  Notice that it's a QUESTION ? (as is the post you quoted)

And NO, I did not show "exactly 1 player who played on 6 super bowl winning teams"  I showed a whole bunch of them, who played on 6 Super Bowl winning teams. And don't be surprised if the number 6 becomes 10 in a few years.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Ali would have beat the shit out of Marciano.
> 
> Superior hand speed.


Cassius Clay lost 5 fights.  And did somebody say he only fought top rate boxers ? Yeah ?

Here's list of guys Clay fought who had a lot of losses on their record, at the time of their fight with Clay.

Tunney Hunsaker - lost 9 fights
Donnie Fleeman - lost 11 fights
Duke Sabedong -  lost 11 fights
Alex Miteff - lost 10 fights
Willie Besmanoff - lost 27 fights
Archie Moore - lost 22 fights
George Chuvalo - lost 17 fights 
Brian London - lost 13 fights
Henry Cooper - lost 11 fights
Chuck Wepner - lost 9 fights
Richard Dunn - lost 9 fights


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Because we are not running around preaching how superior we are.


Sure you are.  That's what Farrakan and his loons say.  That's what BLM says. what NBPP says.

And black supremacists don't just talk about being superior. They just grab and steal jobs and other things from whites by way of affirmative action. And exercise black privilege at the expense of non-blacks.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You are the one with ZERO EVIDENCE.
> 
> Because your whole life has been Affirmative Action white man.


1. I'm a white-Hispanic man.

2.  What statement did I make with zero evidence ?

3.  My life has been much more than about affirmative action.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yes we do. And you just have to live with that. The New England Patriots have won 6 Super Bowls with 6 different rosters. And each time the majority of players on the Patriots have been black..


Each time almost the entire offense has been white.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We don't have to. Everybody but you knows players try out.


That's right. You don't HAVE TO present evidence of your belief. Just realize though, that without any evidence, all you're doing is presenting a hunch.  Oh boy.  Lucky us to have been exposed to that.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

grbb said:


> All these reasoning why there is no discrimination against white in sport also shows why there is not discrimination in favor of asians in Math? Why not realize that different races have different traits and one just do better and certain things and that explains the difference of demographic.


But it doesn't, because it's the whites who "do better" in the NFL. So it makes you wonder why there are so few of them, compared to blacks.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Perform and you're in the team; don't and you're OUT!! Seems fair to me. Whatever the opportunity take it with both hands!!! But perform or OUT!!
> 
> Greg


Correct!  But people who support Affirmative Action don't believe in hiring on qualifications (performance).  They choose by race.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have to. Everybody but you knows players try out.
> ...



Wrong. It's a fact.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Wrong. It's a fact.


Yeah ?  And what makes it a _"fact" ? _ You saying so ?  Now if you were God, I might accept what you say, but since you're just some brain glunk posting in a computer forum, without a shred of evidence to back up your words, then NO, it's NOT a fact at all.  It's a hunch.  That's all you've got.  Nothing more.  And it's not even a very good hunch.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> grbb said:
> 
> 
> > All these reasoning why there is no discrimination against white in sport also shows why there is not discrimination in favor of asians in Math? Why not realize that different races have different traits and one just do better and certain things and that explains the difference of demographic.
> ...



The thing here is that the Patriots did not let the other team scree a touchdown in the last  super bowl and all your great whites could only score 13 points The Patriots defense won this last superbowl.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. It's a fact.
> ...



I don't care what you don't accept. It is a fact. I am a man who played football with friends and a brother who went pro. You are a puss filled scab crying about a sport you were not good enough to play.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> The thing here is that the Patriots did not let the other team scree a touchdown in the last  super bowl and all your great whites could only score 13 points The Patriots defense won this last superbowl.


Sure the defense was excellent.  I give credit. But the topic of the thread doesn't relate so much to the good play of the black players, when the question is why are there so relatively few white players, when many white players have distinguished  themselves in 6 Super Bowls.

 It's not a comparison of white and black players. It is the white players' good performance, that is relevant to the thread OP/topic. > that brings up the question of Affirmative Action. Get it ?

It's kind of like when Hank Aaron said_ "I'm not comparing myself to Babe Ruth, and I never said I was better than him.  I just want to be recognized for what I do."  _
Good point.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I don't care what you don't accept. It is a fact. I am a man who played football with friends and a brother who went pro. You are a puss filled scab crying about a sport you were not good enough to play.


 Oh so now you're gonna brag about what you could do, and try to one up me, huh ?

  I doubt if you could throw a football, catch one, or even execute a block. What can you do in life, that is special ?  You play any musical instruments ? How many, Brother ?  Or are your hands about as capable to do that as the hoofs of a horse ?

And in baseball, I could slam your pitches out of the park, from either side of the plate.  In In the Pan, I could strike you out 100 times in a row (especially if you hit right handed).


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

This s the winning TD for the Patriots SB 2 years ago.









The only thing white about him was his last name. He won  super bowl 51 for the Patriots.


*James White*





*During **Super Bowl LI** against the **Atlanta Falcons**, White had 139 total yards (29 rushing, 110 receiving). He joined **Roger Craig** as the only running back with 100+ receiving yards in a Super Bowl and broke **Denver Broncos** wide receiver **Demaryius Thomas**'s previous record for most receptions in a Super Bowl, which came in a 43–8 loss to the **Seattle Seahawks** in **Super Bowl XLVIII**, with 14. He scored three touchdowns and a two-point conversion, setting a record for points in a Super Bowl, with 20.*


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> This s the winning TD for the Patriots SB 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the matter  You dense ? You flunked reading comprehension ?  You got eyesight trouble ? I told you this isn't about black vs white.  The only reason I posted information about white players being competent, is to show a lack of reason for an overpopulation of black players.

But with you turning the thread into a black/white contest, just shows your inner racism. Get a life.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing here is that the Patriots did not let the other team scree a touchdown in the last  super bowl and all your great whites could only score 13 points The Patriots defense won this last superbowl.
> ...



It's a comparison of white and black players. Get it ?

There is no question of  AA. Get it ?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This s the winning TD for the Patriots SB 2 years ago.
> ...




_‘*It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined. There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years. How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.

Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ?* How about Hispanics and Asians ? When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ? How about guys from India on a basketball court ? There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.

* This is not the case with Whites, however. In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there. This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%. Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?”*_

This is about black and white you dumb ass. Read what you post.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > So name some of these "high calibre" players who are missing out.  Because at the moment you have nothing.
> ...


I saw that post and it lists players who are actually in the NFL. It sort of means that they are not victims.

Now, have you got a list of players who have missed out because of "AA" ? Its not complicated old fellow.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a "lib issue" or a "racial issue". You and the idiot OP are the ones who are  race baiting and repeating yourselves and sounding absurd.
> ...





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a "lib issue" or a "racial issue". You and the idiot OP are the ones who are  race baiting and repeating yourselves and sounding absurd.
> ...




*The Patriots are one team out of 32 in the league.
*The Patriots are not a "white team". They are more  integrated than other teams. This  Last year they, won the Superbowl and had several standout white players. So, good for them. They have won 5 other Superbowls in which every standout was not white, which you continue to fail to acknowledge.

*Use of the word/phrase  "would be" is directly related to what "would be happening" as backlash in the NFL players ranks and among the fan base if there was preferential treatment being extended to black players. Which is not happening.

You do understand that for every action there is a reaction, don't you?


protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what you don't accept. It is a fact. I am a man who played football with friends and a brother who went pro. You are a puss filled scab crying about a sport you were not good enough to play.
> ...



You are a 70 something year old struggling recluse who is obsessed with Affirmative Action to the point of attempting to show evidence of it in  one of the few professions where it does not exist.

I doubt that you can strike out anyone, hit a homerun, shoot a basketball or throw a football and I would bet my life that you sure as hell have never put on gloves and gotten into a ring to face another man.

I've been in and around sports for my entire life with collegiate athletes as well as professionals. Two nephews, and several good friends played and coached in the NFL.

Quite a few friends that I met from my own time in golden glove and aau competition went on
5o hecome professional boxers and trainers.

You do not speak the language of or have the knowledge of someone who has ever participated
competitively in team sports on any level.

This thread and your statements in it prove that. You talk about the Patriots being a "white team" that  "black teams keep losing to"? There are no more white teams in the NFL since it desegregated decades ago.

Have you been in a coma? This is a picture  of New Englands 2018 defensive line.......you know, the ones who held the Rams to 3 points?   

They look pretty dark to be on a "white team". Don't they?


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




We are just holding you libs to your own standards.


There is unequal outcome. That means there had to be discrimination.


You aren't arguing that whites are racially inferior are you?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > If you read your own thread in a lucid moment, you will note that when I touched on boxing, I stated that in the lighter weight classes, there are and have been many good fighterrs who are not black
> ...




No he was not.  Ali had a vast amatuer career capturing numerous

championships and won a gold medal in the olympics. And when he returned home to segregated and racist Louisvile, Kentucky, he could not even get served a sandwich in his own hometown.

As far as his religious beliefs go, at least he had the principles to stand up for his beliefs and had his title stripped during his peak years.

All of that aside, you obviously do not know the real story about the joke that was the computerized fight between Ali and Marciano.

In Archie Moores own words that I heard myself. And Archie at that time was the ONLY boxer who actually fought both Ali and Marciano:


*"During the filming, they both had to go down as part of the various scripted endings of the fight.
 Ali took a body punch, and sat on his stool but refused to go to the canvas, and laughed. Marciano also laughed and went down as instructed. Yes Ali asked for more money, but he asked for it because of the fact that he needed it after he was stripped of his title.

Marciano said during the filming, I have never seen that big a man with hands that fast."

*The "Heavyweight Champion" that Marciano defeated for the title was 37 year old Jersey Joe Walcott, who was knocked out by Joe Louis years earlier, and he was way past his prime. Marciano was 28 years old at the time and it took him 13 rounds and a trip to the deck to win. Jersey Joe was not a great champion. At best, he was a journeyman with an inconsistent record. When Ali won his first title he won it at 22 years old and beat Sonny Liston, who was a knockout puncher with one of the best jabs in history, and feared by everyone. Liston would would have beaten Marciano to a bloody pulp.

Ali stopped Liston in the 7th round and knocked him out in 1 round in the rematch.

The so called third rate fighter that Ali lost to was as you say, Leon Spinks. When Ali fought Spinks he had already long ago cleaned out the entire heavyweight division by beating every top contender out there. Most of whom were champions themselves. Ken Norton, Joe Frazier, George Foreman and Jimmy Ellis.

All of thse men would have towered over Marciano, cut him up and stopped him.

Ali  had also beaten some great contenders who would have been champions in the weak era that Marciano fought in.

That aside, Ali beat Spinks in a rematch at the age of 36!
Nearly the age that Walcott was when he LOST his title to Marciano.

Quality of opposition and length of career are two of the most important metrics in rating a champion.

*Marcianos opposition was substandard compared to Ali"s. Ali fought and defeated fighters who are ranked as all time greats. And he beat them IN THEIR PRIME. Marciano did not defeat a single all time great during their prime fighting years.

*Marciano was the champion for 4 years and fought a total of 9 years.

*Ali was champion for 3 years in his first reign, and came back almost 4 years later after having his prime years taken away, and won his title back and held it another 4 years during one of the most competitive eras in heavyweight boxing history. 

He fought a total of 20 years.

* Joe Louis statement that "Rocky would have beaten him when he was younger" was Joe being gracious. He needed money to get the IRS off his back and Rocky gave him a shot. Joe was always humble in victory and defeat. That's the kind of guy he was. The real greatest overall fighter in history, Sugar Ray Robinson told me that himself, and he grew up in Detroit around Joe.

Lastly, I am not disparaging Marciano. Winning 49 fights and losing none is commendable, no matter what. He was a nice guy and I even have his autograph, and was sad whn he died in that plane crash. But he was not the greatest heavyweight champion by any means.
But he was a good one.

Here is what the real experts say:

From THE RING: The greatest heavyweight of all time - The Ring


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not a "Lib" and I do not live to politicize every life scenario as you do. I have no political loyalty to any party.

You cannot find any post in this forum or on the internet where I have ever stated that ANY race is inferior on ANY level.

There are white people in my family. A sister in law and two brothers in law, and they are cared for just as much as everyone else in my family.


And that being said, I will NOT quietly accept being categorized as "racially inferior" by anyone.

And for your information professional sports is one of the few professions where individual personality, nepotism, cronyism, favoritism and especially DISCRIMINATION are not a factor. Maybe so in the front office,  but definitely not on the field.

Rewards are purely performance based.

Why do you think so many pro athletes risk their health with performance enhancing substances? if something can give them an edge physically, many are willing to take the risk.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> 1. I'm a white-Hispanic man


You're not an Aryan then.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> I'm pointing out that there are enough white players of top caliber to discount any notion that the heavy black representation is from superior ability.


OK. So what you're saying is that the white owners and coaches of the NFL are saying _"Hey. We have better white players than black players. But we are gong to play the black players and lose more games and have let's chance of winning the super bowl"_


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pointing out that there are enough white players of top caliber to discount any notion that the heavy black representation is from superior ability.
> ...



That's the bottom line. And the fact is that practically 100% of the owners are conservative white males. And what matters most to them is MONEY. 

if they could win championships with malignant midgets that are lepers, they would do so.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

White Men Can’t Jump


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Marciano....protected by ducking the best competition
> ...


Ali was too fast and mobile to get caught often enough by Rocky and if he did catch him, it's probably the solidest chin of all time Rocky would be hitting. I don’t totally dismiss a Marciano win because the hardest Ali was dropped was by Henry Cooper’s left hook. So Rocky could for sure have hurt Ali and if Frazier could get to Ali there’s no reason Marciano couldn’t

But Rocky never fought anybody that had the movement like Ali did. That was as slick as Ali was. Marciano was able to get inside against Joe Louis, Ezzard Charles, Archie Moore and Jersey Joe but compared to Ali those guys are slow as molasses.

All in all Ali had way too much ring IQ for Marciano. Rocky doesn't do much better than Chuvalo,


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what you don't accept. It is a fact. I am a man who played football with friends and a brother who went pro. You are a puss filled scab crying about a sport you were not good enough to play.
> ...



You'd be sorely disappointed at what would happen to you on a baseball field.  Not only did I play football, I played rugby at an all star level. You're a loser. That's why you are 92 and crying about affirmative action.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Ali was too fast and mobile to get caught often enough by Rocky and if he did catch him, it's probably the solidest chin of all time Rocky would be hitting. I don’t totally dismiss a Marciano win because the hardest Ali was dropped was by Henry Cooper’s left hook. So Rocky could for sure have hurt Ali and if Frazier could get to Ali there’s no reason Marciano couldn’t
> 
> But Rocky never fought anybody that had the movement like Ali did. That was as slick as Ali was. Marciano was able to get inside against Joe Louis, Ezzard Charles, Archie Moore and Jersey Joe but compared to Ali those guys are slow as molasses.
> 
> All in all Ali had way too much ring IQ for Marciano. Rocky doesn't do much better than Chuvalo,


Enough already! I didn't need to hear any more idiotic, racist bullshit.  Go root for your black athletes in some other thread.  If you have something to add to the subject of abnormally large numbers of blacks, in pro sports (especially NFL) post it, otherwise stay the hell out of here.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> White Men Can’t Jump


One more racist comment.  Gee thanks so much.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> That's the bottom line. And the fact is that practically 100% of the owners are conservative white males. And what matters most to them is MONEY.
> 
> if they could win championships with malignant midgets that are lepers, they would do so.


But they've been LOSING championships (31 out of 32 of them).  So maybe they're more concerned with not being targeted by mouthy liberals calling them a "racist".  Sounds stupid, huh ?  Yup, that's the word for it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You'd be sorely disappointed at what would happen to you on a baseball field.  Not only did I play football, I played rugby at an all star level. You're a loser. That's why you are 92 and crying about affirmative action.


You couldn't play marbles.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> OK. So what you're saying is that the white owners and coaches of the NFL are saying _"Hey. We have better white players than black players. But we are gong to play the black players and lose more games and have let's chance of winning the super bowl"_


I'm ASKING if that is what they're saying.  Yeah. EXACTLY THAT.  

Any more questions ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> You're not an Aryan then.


Huh ?

Aryan race - Wikipedia


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I am not a "Lib" and I do not live to politicize every life scenario as you do. I have no political loyalty to any party.
> 
> You cannot find any post in this forum or on the internet where I have ever stated that ANY race is inferior on ANY level.
> 
> ...


All you do is keep stating you opinion, with absolutely NOTHING to back it up. Broken record.  Ho hum.  Yawn****


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> No he was not.  Ali had a vast amatuer career capturing numerous
> 
> championships and won a gold medal in the olympics. And when he returned home to segregated and racist Louisvile, Kentucky, he could not even get served a sandwich in his own hometown.
> 
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I saw that post and it lists players who are actually in the NFL. It sort of means that they are not victims.
> 
> Now, have you got a list of players who have missed out because of "AA" ? Its not complicated old fellow.


Already answered that, young man.  

Try reading the OP.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 10, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Keep dreaming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



It seems your obsession with me is still in effect.
Get therapy.
Seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that post and it lists players who are actually in the NFL. It sort of means that they are not victims.
> ...


No you havent. Where is the list of players who have missed out ? It should be easy to stump up the evidence. Just one will do.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ali was too fast and mobile to get caught often enough by Rocky and if he did catch him, it's probably the solidest chin of all time Rocky would be hitting. I don’t totally dismiss a Marciano win because the hardest Ali was dropped was by Henry Cooper’s left hook. So Rocky could for sure have hurt Ali and if Frazier could get to Ali there’s no reason Marciano couldn’t
> ...


You made the point dude.

In fact I'll broaden it out.

Never mind the old Ali or Marciano debate.

Can you name a great black boxer in the last 50 years (who was in his prime) who lost to a white fighter ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > OK. So what you're saying is that the white owners and coaches of the NFL are saying _"Hey. We have better white players than black players. But we are gong to play the black players and lose more games and have let's chance of winning the super bowl"_
> ...


Sp basically your not saying anything.

You just don't like to see groups of young black men earning a lot more money, banging hotter women than you (if your old ass can still get it up at seventy two) and having more shine on them than you.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > White Men Can’t Jump
> ...



Sad, but true


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ali was too fast and mobile to get caught often enough by Rocky and if he did catch him, it's probably the solidest chin of all time Rocky would be hitting. I don’t totally dismiss a Marciano win because the hardest Ali was dropped was by Henry Cooper’s left hook. So Rocky could for sure have hurt Ali and if Frazier could get to Ali there’s no reason Marciano couldn’t
> ...



The OP is idiotic, racist bullshit. There are so many black athletes because we whip white athletes to get the job.

And 31 out of 32 teams with white coaches and players lose if we look at this like you are.

You're a dumb ass disgrace to your race.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be sorely disappointed at what would happen to you on a baseball field.  Not only did I play football, I played rugby at an all star level. You're a loser. That's why you are 92 and crying about affirmative action.
> ...



You wouldn't have wanted to line up across from me, that's for certain.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Or down wind either


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ali was too fast and mobile to get caught often enough by Rocky and if he did catch him, it's probably the solidest chin of all time Rocky would be hitting. I don’t totally dismiss a Marciano win because the hardest Ali was dropped was by Henry Cooper’s left hook. So Rocky could for sure have hurt Ali and if Frazier could get to Ali there’s no reason Marciano couldn’t
> ...



What's racist about dissenting opinions on a public message board? 

You are NOT a moderator who gets to decide what ANYONE comments on. 


A few days ago, you were complaining about "no one touching" your thread. Now that you have some informed feedback, you want to try to whine about it?

What kind of person are you?

If you wanted a thread to sing the praises of only white athletes, and have no different opinions, you should be on Stormfront, you senile, old fool.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No he was not.  Ali had a vast amatuer career capturing numerous
> ...



Not off topic at all. And if it was, how so? 

Marciano WAS NOT the greatest heavyweight champion ever, and if you believe that he was, you're more of a fool than you have shown yourself to be thusfar. 

Every REAL boxing expert including Nat Fleicher, who founded The Ring magazine in 1922, NEVER endorsed Marciano as the greatest heavyweight in history.

You are fucking crazy, and should be in restraints. You're a danger to yourself.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




If you are not a lib, do you not see the point I am making about the standard lib way of looking at "discrimination"?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nope. Because you are attempting to, and  epically failing at looking at professional sports PLAYERS in a sensible manner.

NFL players are judged and placed soley based upon performance, and stats, which validates their ABILITY, and thusly determines their value to the franchise.  

Not a "Lib" or "conservative" issue.

PERIOD.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 10, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.


Football boxing and basketball are ways for them to get out of the trap, it has to do with how many play the sports. Baseball they no longer play. There's no difference between
races, racist doups...


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 10, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Bologna. Whites don't want to play football at that speed LOL


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Dude. i like responded to you two or three times, and you're playing the "obsession" card?


LOL!!! You lose, lefty racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






LIberals never attempt to look at unequal outcomes in a sensible manner. That is the point.


Their rule is the unequal outcome is proof of discrimination and anyone that argues against it, is a "racist".


If you support that, as you seem to be doing....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That is your summation. Which is far from truth.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No I don't. Simply because everyone does not fit into a pre determined, compartmentalized political category as you imply.

There is no "standard lib response" or a "standard right response" to everything.  Especially in professional sports.

You are, through YOUR OWN biases, attempting to categorize people in general, and categorize them based on your own personal disdain for those that you identify as "Liberals"....whice based on your history of posts, you detest.

So, please don't hijack this thread with bullshit politics.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I've seen this type of behavior before.


Some people, seem to have problems understanding how to use the concept of "groups". or "general categories".


When you discuss a group, generally speaking, it is understood that the description of the GROUP, might very well be GENERALLY TRUE, of individuals in the group, but that some INDIVIDUALS may vary, to one degree or another.


This does not refute the usefulness of the concept of "Groups" or "general categories".


I made point about liberals, as a group. YOu claim to not be a part of that group. That is fine.


But my point about the behavior of that group, stands. Your inability to understand the concept a "group"


does not refute my point.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


More white parents will not let their boys play football


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


They all want to play video games


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Nothing worse than a retard racist ho.

Go cook protectionists dinner and shut up.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This obsession of yours is not a new thing. You have been up my ass since day one.
Get therapy.
Seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well there are reasons that things work out the way they do. So you look behind the outcome to see how it happened. The OP asked a question based on the outcomes and suggested that AA might be the cause. It patently isnt. There is not one shred of evidence to support that.
So it just looks like the usual underclass whine.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




That is a very recent development and considering the large size of the white population, that still does not explain the massively unequal outcome.


RW, YOU are a liberal. YOu see unequal outcome. If the races were reversed, anyone that tried to make excuses for the Employers, you would them call all kinds of racist.


Why the different rules for whites?


By your own standards, you are racist and evul.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





LIberals never attempt to look at unequal outcomes in a sensible manner. That is the point.


Their rule is the unequal outcome is proof of discrimination and anyone that argues against it, is a "racist".


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He is silent for he has nothing to answer when the sun goes down.
Only a picture.
Get therapy.
Seriously.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





The picture made my point just fine. It is not credible that you did not understand it.


That part where you pretended that you did not understand it?


That was cowardice and lying.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I never said I didn’t understand the picture, liar.

Get therapy.
Seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are inventing your own facts. Do you believe that the NFL has an AA policy ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You should stop attempting to lecture people about "liberals", and you should also stop attempting to apply political logic to a topic where politics are not even remotely applicable.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Not in player selection.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It does not Tommy. I have friends and relatives who played and coached in the NFL. The closest semblance of AA is the "Rooney Rule", which applies only to interviews for coaching positions.

Players are recruited and placed based on performance only.

He is bringing his personal disdain for so called "liberals" into a topic that his political agenda is not even relevant to. It makes no sense.....at all.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




You said, that I had nothing to say. And now you say you understood the picture.


Do you even have a clue about the meanings of the words you post, or did someone put a keyboard and a case a beer in the monkey cage at the zoo?


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Anytime I try to talk about stated policies regarding unequal outcomes with liberals, they ignore what I say, restate their complaints about the unequal outcomes and call me a racist.


By your standards, you are a racist. 


Are you getting any of this? CAN YOU HEAR ME?


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




The behavior I describe is visible CONSTANTLY on this site, and regularly in discussion about race in the larger world.


And it is the basis of policy in this country, policy and law. 


As such, it is a  valid topic of discussion.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The unequal outcome proves discrimination. Why are you defending the racists of the NFL?


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




LIberals constantly refer to unequal outcomes as though that is all you need to "prove" discrimination.


That is a political matter. 


Your denial of this fact is irrational.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 11, 2019)

Where are the victims ?
Name just one ?


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where are the victims ?
> Name just one ?




The lack of a list of names of white athletes that would be there, if not for the obvious discrimination that caused the unequal outcomes, 


is not a good excuse for unequal outcomes.


By your own standards, for defending unequal outcomes you are a vile racist.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where are the victims ?
> Name just one ?



He can't.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Your incessant and irrational attempt to continue to push your disdain for "liberals" into this thread is off topic and actually quite immature. 

My position to not engage you in your tantrum is what a normal person would do.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No it is not. Your psychosis regarding "liberals" is beyond abnormal and appears to border on being an obsessive disorder. 
 You endlessly seek for examples of white people being neverending victims of everything, and everything is caused by someone else, who has no authority or power  to victimize anyone.

Wealthy white males own the NFL, NBA and MLB. The players are selected based upon their ability to perform in one of the few environments in America where ability and performance is all that matters. If that offends your tender sensibilities, then you could always start a grassroots movement pushing for "Owners to produce equal outcome, based on relative population size".

And you would promptly be publically labled as a loon.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do you hear yourself? The sane people here do.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Can you name a great black boxer in the last 50 years (who was in his prime) who lost to a white fighter ?


Hundreds of them, you moron.  And hundreds more in UFC and MMA.  You're a laughingstock.

The Only Boxing Champions in History to Retire Undefeated






Chris Weidman knocking out Anderson Silva at UFC 162

And all this is  OFF TOPIC.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the victims ?
> ...


Its a shame for him isnt it ? he is claiming that there is a form of discrimination but cant name anyone who has suffered from it. He really hates black folks.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Sp basically your not saying anything.
> 
> You just don't like to see groups of young black men earning a lot more money, banging hotter women than you (if your old ass can still get it up at seventy two) and having more shine on them than you.


Too dumb to warrant a response.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> White Men Can’t Jump
> 
> Sad, but true


NOT said, and NOT true.  Stop being racist.

Were you saying white men can't jump ?  >>>

*Derek Drouin* (born March 6, 1990) is a Canadian track and field athlete who competes in the high jump. He is *the reigning Olympic Champion,* having won gold in 2016, and was the 2015 World Champion.[4] He also won gold at the 2014 Commonwealth Games and the 2015 Pan American Games,


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name a great black boxer in the last 50 years (who was in his prime) who lost to a white fighter ?
> ...


I did not say MMA or UFC.

You knew exactly what I meant.

I said

Can you name a black boxer (who was in his prime) who has lost to a white fighter in the last 50 years ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its a shame for him isnt it ? he is claiming that there is a form of discrimination but cant name anyone who has suffered from it. He really hates black folks.


Are you dense ? I corrected you on this once (or was it twice) before, and you're still here posting FALSE words.

Once again, (and this is the last time I'm telling you) I am NOT claiming_ "that there is a form of discrimination"
_
Are you familiar with the English language ? DO you know what a QUESTION MARK is ? Look at the title of the thread you blockhead.

Secondly, I DON'T HAVE TO_ "name anyone who has suffered from" _discrimination.  That's just a little compartment that you have devised here, which isn't necessary All that is necessary for this thread is exactly what was stated in the OP, before you're laughingstock attempts to change it. That is that >>

1. There is a significant numerical racial imbalance in pro sports (ex. the NFL) with many more blacks

2. Blacks have not been shown to be better qualified and in fact could be defined as LESS qualified.

3.  This scenario raises a fair QUESTION if there might be Affirmative Action discrimination occurring here.

So If you have any substance to contribute to that, let's hear it. Otherwise please shut up, and stop polluting the thread with fool talk (especially moronic racial hate card talk)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Can you name a black boxer (who was in his prime) who has lost to a white fighter in the last 50 years ?


I'M saying it.  And stop asking me idiot questions, which I have already lowered myself to your dumb level to answer.

The Only Boxing Champions in History to Retire Undefeated[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame for him isnt it ? he is claiming that there is a form of discrimination but cant name anyone who has suffered from it. He really hates black folks.
> ...


And if there is discrimination then there would be victims. Thats how it works. You cant produce any victims so there is no discrimination. It is what it is.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > I did not say MMA or UFC.  You knew exactly what I meant.
> ...


You have not not named one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> And if there is discrimination then there would be victims. Thats how it works. You cant produce any victims so there is no discrimination. It is what it is.


I've already produced the victims. They're all the white football players who aren't playing on the teams that are overloaded with blacks.  That's all that needs to be known, you bullshitter.    You actually think you're going somewhere with this stupid line ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > And if there is discrimination then there would be victims. Thats how it works. You cant produce any victims so there is no discrimination. It is what it is.
> ...


Name them ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame for him isnt it ? he is claiming that there is a form of discrimination but cant name anyone who has suffered from it. He really hates black folks.
> ...




If there were any white  "victims of discrimination" they likely would have spoken out by now, you thickheaded dunce.

There are none. They do not exist.

In a sport that is owned and managed by a significantly higher ratio of whites than blacks who actually represent the majority of the "workforce", the highest paid players are white.


The owners are nearly 100% white, and the head coaches are soon to be approaching 80% white, after the past seasons changes.

If you examine the history of the sport, the only time that there was genuine discrimination was when the league was segregated, which in historical context was not so long ago.

You're an idiot. And this stupid thread illustrates that fact.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> You have not not named one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring


Actually, I named quite a few when I named the boxers who lost to Marciano.  (including JJ Walcott -WHO WAS THE HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, you idiot). Are you going to try and say that a boxer who holds the TITLE, is not in his prime ? LOL  

Dude, I cant be debating idiots.  Please go away.  You're not good enough for this thread.  I mean really.

Just for the record, here's Joe Calzaghe beating Jeff Lacy, who was the undefeated IBF champion, before he got beat by the now still undefeated Calzaghe.  After the fight, Lacy looked like his face had gotten run over by a tank.  Calzaghe looked like he was ready to go out on a date.





Here, have some fun with this   >>


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Name them ?


Why ?  They're not present on the teams, and the blacks are. Duh!
Try another approach.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



They reside in his imagination. Just like 'hindreds of millions of white people in America who have been wronged by Affirmative Action.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> If there were any white  "victims of discrimination" they likely would have spoken out by now, you thickheaded dunce.
> 
> There are none. They do not exist.
> 
> ...


What makes you think white discrimination victims HAVEN'T spoken out ?  Trouble is nobody pays any attention, especially the liberal media.  So how would you know about them ? As usual, you present "would haves" , and zero proof.  

Try another thread. How many times do you have to be shown you just don't have anything here ?  Zero.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> They reside in his imagination. Just like 'hindreds of millions of white people in America who have been wronged by Affirmative Action.


So you say hundreds of millions of whites HAVE NOT been wronged by Affirmative Action? Man, you're really getting stupid now. There would have to have been no AA in existence, over the past 50 years, for that to be true.  

Your posts are getting dumber and dumber.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > You have not not named one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring
> ...



Jersey Joe Walcott was 37 years of age when he fought Marciano. He had been boxing professionally for 22 years. He WAS NOT in his prime, you moron.


protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > If there were any white  "victims of discrimination" they likely would have spoken out by now, you thickheaded dunce.
> ...



Victims of discrimination typically speak up in today's environment.

If they are out there, they would have by now.

You have no common sense, and at best are a conspiracy theorist who posts stupid subjects based on speculation.

Good for nothing except ridicule and entertainment.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > They reside in his imagination. Just like 'hindreds of millions of white people in America who have been wronged by Affirmative Action.
> ...



There is no statistical data out there to support your lunacy.

Get some help.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name a great black boxer in the last 50 years (who was in his prime) who lost to a white fighter ?
> ...



You have a penchant for inflating numbers by ridiculously huge increments.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name a great black boxer in the last 50 years (who was in his prime) who lost to a white fighter ?
> ...



Jon Jones vs Alexander Gustafsson 2


What happned Protectionist?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Name them ?
> ...



Blacks get cut too dumb ass.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Name them ?
> ...


Its like arguing with an infant.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > You have not not named one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring
> ...


He beat up a lot of white guys as well. In fact he beat up everything put in front of him.

Joe is a real gentleman and a Welsh Legend. He would be ashamed to be used in some sort of racist rant by the likes of you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Has Affirmative Action become a third rail now ? Nobody wants to touch it ?  Why not ?



I think you are the third rail no one wants to touch.  But for different reasons.

As for your supposition in the OP, don't be daft.  The people who make the decisions on hiring players have their livelihoods tied to winning.  Do you actually think they would pass on a better player in order to hire one with the right skin color?   Really??

First of all, the only third rail no one wants to address is that the black players are only a few generations out from being bred for physical abilities.  

Second of all, can you name a white player who was replaced by a clearly inferior black player?   Not one involving the draft, because there are plenty of guys drafted who never worked out in the pros.  But a white player who was starting and was replaced by a black player that is clearly not as good.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?




They draft the players they think they can win with. Thats it.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > They reside in his imagination. Just like 'hindreds of millions of white people in America who have been wronged by Affirmative Action.
> ...



He is right.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



I like Calzaghe. Maggots like no protection makes you root against good decent men and women.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> ...


Michael Phelps is far beyond any swimmer that will ever live dipshit. Michael Phelps is the reason why the best black male swimmers are literally nobodies and why nobody cares about the males of other races who haven’t retired either.

Michael Phelps will be considered the best swimmer ever 1000 years from now because swimming olympic records and world records in multiple races literally minutes apart is impossible to do for anyone but people with Michael Phelps’ condition.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It is.

That was in 2013.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally relevant. The topic was that the OP implied that blacks are overrepresented in professional sports.
> ...


Affirmative action in football and basketball starts in middle and high school and ends in college(when they push out the white guys from more rural high schools).

By the time college teams are formed all of the white guys in athletic positions have been pushed out. Pro Basketball hardly has any white American draft picks to choose from, and pro football has zero white defensive players or runningbacks.


----------



## gulfman (Feb 12, 2019)

Why can't the leagues lower the standards so more whites can play?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


White people turn out to support all black teams for the same reason they vote for political parties that explicitly state that they will do nothing for them or even disenfranchise them, we have been robbed of our culture, our pride and our collective identity.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




The same was said about Mark Spitz in 1972.  Winning 7 gold medals in a single Olympics was unheard of, especially in swimming.  Between 1968 and 1972, Spitz won 9 gold medals a silver and a bronze.  He set 35 world records.   It was said back then that he would be remembered as the greatest swimmer in history.   Every record he broke has since been broken.  Some multiple times.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You showed exactly 1 player who played on 6 super bowl winning teams. 76 out 101 of the top players in the NFL are black. Of the 3 you showed only 1 was on that list.
> ...


Let’s not forget when the NCAA college basketball championship was between very white Wisconsin and mostly black Duke and Wisconsin was killing them until the only good white player on Duke’s team lead the black players to victory.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



So you are saying that coaches force white kids out so they can play black kids?    When the white kids are better?   THat is absolutely insane.

As for zero white running backs, Christian McCaffrey might be surprised to hear that.   He has been playying running back for the Carolina Panthers for 2 years now.

JJ Watt, Joey Bosa, and Luke Kuechly might be surprised to hear that they don't exist as well.   In fact, lots of people would be surprised that there are zero white defensive players in the NFL.    Considering that JJ Watt has won the AP NFL Defensive Player of the Year 3 of his 5 years in the league.  The AP also named Luke Kuechly the Defensive Rookie of the Year in 2012.  And he became the youngest player to win the AP NFL Defensive Player of the Year.  In fact, in the 7 years since JJ Watt won his first defensive player of the year award, it has been awarded to a white guy 4 times and a black guy 3 times.

Maybe if you knew anything about NFL football, you would know these facts.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I still have my pride and my culture.   Not sure what happened to yours.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


By Phelps....in almost every single instance. Phelps got Olympic and World records in qualifiers before swimming for gold and crushing his own world record times 20 minutes later in a completely different event, Spitz and any other normal human being couldn’t dream of doing that. Spitz didn’t have the conditions that Phelps does, or the body type, or the metabolism. Phelps is literally a circus freak that will scare away any serious attempts of black athletes trying to dominate the sport in any historic manner. 

And btw Phelps has been retired for a while now and nobody is even on the radar for attempting to surpass him.

If you understood swimming as a sport like I do you would understand how impossible it is for most of the best swimmers to even qualify for 8 events in a single olympics(considering that many of the best swimmers who have won gold in the past have their off days where they can’t maintain their times in the olympic trials, much less qualify for 9 events and get 8 golds by dominating qualifiers enough to get to the medal race in order to have a chance to win).

Swimming isn’t like other sports. You can’t just swim the race of your life a couple of times and be the best, you have to win dozens of times at the very highest level just to get a chance to be on the medal stand, and most of even the best swimmers come up consistently short because that “one shining moment” doesn’t matter in swimming even a little bit.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You literally named 4 guys who are most assuredly going to be replaced by black guys once they retire.

Compare the number of white defensive players to the number of black offensive players or even just black quarterbacks and you come up short. Even more so at the college level.

There was literally an effort to bring in more black quarterbacks in the mid 2000s after McNabb and others stood out so much for being one of the only black quarterbacks, so why wouldn’t there be a similar effort to bring in and train up white runningbacks when they are much more so underrepresented today? 

White people(especially white men)are discouraged from being aggressive from a very early age, while aggression of black males is always harnessed rather than deflated and attacked. There is no agenda to get rid of black masculinity, but the effort to weed out any trace of “toxic masculinity” from the few remaining white jocks is in full force.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I understand swimming quite well.  I was a swimmer in the 1970s.  First on a private club team, then in high school.   The competitions are grueling.

Yes, Phelps is a phenomenon.   So was Mark Spitz.   I'm just saying, don't count on records holding for 1,000 years.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


It was destroyed by the left wing and the right did absolutely nothing while they did so.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I named 3 defensive stars and a star running back in a league where you said there were zero.

And if society is putting pressure on men one way or the other, that is not affirmative action.

Affirmative action is where a less qualified person gets the job because of their race or gender.   That has not been shown.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What culture was destroyed?   Not mine.  I can still enjoy my redneck side.   I still hunt, fish, camp, drink, shoot and raise a little hell on occasion.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



And the 4 guys I named might well be replaced by black guys when they retire.   But those black guys will not get the job because they are black.  They will get the job because they are the best at it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Phelps is far far far beyond Spitz. Spitz was just a talented swimmer who took advantage of the changing equipment and rules and was in far better shape than the average swimmer at the time. Phelps was that and he is a freak of nature. You can literally put everything you have to barely beat him in a short sprint and he will then challenge you to a rematch minutes later where he will crush both your previous time and his while you are killing yourself to even get a decent time, NO ONE can do this even when they are feeling on top of the world. The best even the greatest swimmers who aren’t Phelps can do is maintain their times to the second and HOPE nobody can beat that time until they manage to find a way to beat it themselves milliseconds at a time.

Most people with Phelp’s conditions can’t even do sports, much less utilize them with the perfect body type to go to the Olympics to win almost every big race in an extremely demanding sport. Phelps is almost certainly one of a kind. His individual race times will be and have been broken, but nobody will ever get more than or equal to 8 gold medals in swimming because of the way the sport is constructed, and nobody will will ever top their own world records in as many events as he has.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You are part of a dying breed. Southern white culture will be gone in another generation as well(that is really what the “new south” push is all about).

And I am a suburban millennial so I started out with pretty much no culture. I had to build mine up from scratch.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Things change.   There are fewer places to hunt, shoot and go 4 wheeling.  I'm glad I know some great places still.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Affirmative action is not what you say. And that's probably the only thing in this discussion I disagree with you on.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I must be


WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I don't think all those things are only limited to "rednecks." But I get your point. White culture isn't going anywhere, the various ethnic groups in the while race are never going to lack pride and nobody wants them to.
pdwb is crazy. An absolute loon.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That's a lie. you've had a culture your whole life.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The dude literally came back from retirement and having a family and doing drugs to win 5 more gold medals(and a silver)and break more world records in Rio.

There is no one on planet earth who could do that in swimming. He has been the most successful athlete in frickin 4 Olympics in a row by a considerable margin.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You apparently do not live on earth.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That's what they said about Spitz. And your last sentence can be debated.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Watt and Kuechly are some bad men. So is Bosa but he hasn't been around as long. Jack Lambert, Nitschke, Butkus, Czsonka, Riggins, Largent, Collingsworth, Howe Long, Randy White. ptwb's young ass knows nothing about that. There is a white safety who played this year who very well should end up in the hall of fame, his name is Eric Weddle. Another white defensive player headed for the hall is named Jerad Allen.

People like proudtobewhitetrash cry about the NFL but there are other sports where whites are far in the majority.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Isnt he the incel guy who had a melt on here a few weeks back ?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The white players name was Grayson Alllen.

*Led by **Tyus Jones** and **Jahlil Okafor**, Duke's talented group of potential one-and-doners played like veterans down the stretch, outscoring Wisconsin by 14 points over the final 13 minutes Monday night to grit out a 68-63 victory for the program's fifth national title.

Okafor, the likely first pick in the NBA draft if he decides to leave, got outplayed by Badgers senior center **Frank Kaminsky** most of the night but came through big when the pressure was highest.

The 6-foot-11 freshman made two straight buckets over Kaminsky, sandwiched between a pair of 3-pointers from Jones, to help the Blue Devils (35-4) turn a one-time nine-point deficit into an eight-point lead with 1:22 left.*

*A furious Wisconsin rally ensued, but it came up short. Then, it was Okafor on the bottom of a rowdy dog pile, a scene reminiscent of the last time the Final Four was Indianapolis, back in 2010 when Duke edged out Butler in another scintillating final. The Blue Devils also took one here in 1991 -- the Grant Hill, Christian Laettner squad.

"It was heaven," coach Mike Krzyzewski said of the stadium where he's now 4-0 in Final Fours. "It was really divine."

Krzyzewski now has five titles, alone in second place on the all-time list, behind only John Wooden.

Coach K did it with a collection of All-Americans -- many of whom won't be around too long.

Okafor, his buddy Jones -- who finished with 23 points and **was named MOP** -- and another freshman, **Justise Winslow**, might all be playing at an NBA arena near you next season.
*
http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/undefined

It might be wise that you do forget.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



That's the one.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have been robbed of your mind millennial.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Why can't the leagues lower the standards so more whites can play?


Since many whites have been demonstrating superior ability (ex. New England Patriots), they might have to RAISE the standards,[/QUOTE]


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't the leagues lower the standards so more whites can play?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The standard is the same.  The best play and get paid.

No one is drafting black players because of affirmative action.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> He beat up a lot of white guys as well. In fact he beat up everything put in front of him.
> 
> Joe is a real gentleman and a Welsh Legend. He would be ashamed to be used in some sort of racist rant by the likes of you.


Every time you moronically hide behind your dopey race card, and toss it around aimlessly, you further display YOUR racism.  You cannot point to anything that I've said that is racist, and you haven't, you just blabber the word "racist" and expect all your lemming followers to go along with you.  

My mention of Calzaghe was a only a RESPONSE to Essien's racist and ridiculous question about a white fighter beating a black fighter in his prime.  Boy, has this thread ever gone down the tubes.  And it still looks like nobody (except ptbw) is even attempting to be on topic, and answer the QUESTION of the title of the OP.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > You have not not named one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring
> ...


Jeff Lacy an all time great ?

Be Serious


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The standard is the same.  The best play and get paid.
> 
> No one is drafting black players because of affirmative action.


Winterborn, I appreciate your appearance here and attention to the subject, but this thread has progressed a long way, without anyone presenting much of any evidence in response to the question of the OP.  Lots of unsubstantiated opinions being posted.  

All I'm seeing is opinions which lack any substantial sourcing or link(s). If you can enter something with some kind of evidence attached, that would propel this thread to a much higher level. I'd welcome it, not matter what it says.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > He beat up a lot of white guys as well. In fact he beat up everything put in front of him.
> ...



The question of the OP has not been shown to be anything close to accurate.

That there are more blacks in pro sports does NOT mean affirmative action is present.   YOu have presented no evidence at all that suggests any white player was replaced by a black player who was not as good.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The standard is the same.  The best play and get paid.
> ...



Before I can refute your supposition, it needs to be based on more than "There are too many blacks in sports".   As I pointed out, the blacks today are only a few generations from being bred for physical attributes.   And there is absolutely no evidence presented to prove that affirmative action is the culprit.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

The* question* about the possibility of Affirmative Action doesn't need to be based on anything more than a large population of black NFL players, relative to a small population of white players.

This not a supposition. it is a QUESTION based on the facts of racial population in the NFL. As for there not being evidence of AA being the culprit, I'm asking for evidence of it being the culprit or not being the culprit. 

If there is no evidence that it is the culprit (and I said IF), that does not necessarily mean that it's not the culprit.  There may be no evidence that I can play the mandolin, but that doesn't mean I can't.

On possibility of AA in the NFL, I'm still waiting to see some evidence be presented one way or the other. ptbw has come the closest to doing that, but I'd like to see some sources for his posts.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jeff Lacy an all time great ?
> Be Serious


I'll be serious by not dignifying your airhead remarks with responses. At least I'll try to keep my conversation with you to a minimum. I try to avoid talking to nincompoops 

So now it's_ "all time greats"_ we're talking about, huh ? Before it was >> _"one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring."_

Maybe later today, you'll toss out yet another description. In answer to what you said before, Jeff Lacy was in his prime, undefeated (before the Calzaghe fight), and the IBF Champion. Second time telling you that.

Of course there are dozens, if not hundreds of white fighters who match the description you asked for, but I'm not going to spend all day naming them all, to answer a dumb question.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Lacy an all time great ?
> ...


Jeff Lacy was not a great fighter and you know this.

He was not one the great middleweights or super middleweights of the last 50 years. He's no Roy Jones Jnr, James Toney, Sugar Ray Leonard, Hagler, Hearns, Mike McCallum


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The question of the OP has not been shown to be anything close to accurate.
> 
> That there are more blacks in pro sports does NOT mean affirmative action is present.   YOu have presented no evidence at all that suggests any white player was replaced by a black player who was not as good.


I didn't say affirmative action was present. I ASKED if it might have been.  Got it ?
And questions don't have accuracy. Statements do.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I think you are the third rail no one wants to touch.  But for different reasons.
> 
> As for your supposition in the OP, don't be daft.  The people who make the decisions on hiring players have their livelihoods tied to winning.  Do you actually think they would pass on a better player in order to hire one with the right skin color?   Really??
> 
> ...


1.  Got no idea how I would be a third rail.  

2.  In answer to your question >> _"Do you actually think they would pass on a better player in order to hire one with the right skin color?   Really??" _Do you "actually" think this might be an unusual thing in our society in 2019 ?  NFL teams are businesses.  Businesses use AA to hire less qualified blacks over more qualified whites and Asians EVERY DAY all across America, and have been doing it ever since Lyndon Johnson coined the term "Affirmative Action" in 1965.  Do you see some reason why NFL teams should be an exception ?

3.  You're coming into this thread a bit late. The question of ?? _"can you name a white player who was replaced by a clearly inferior black player?" _was already raised by Tommy Tainant (repeatedly), and was addressed by the fact that whether one can or can't do that, there is more than enough existing condition just in the disproportion of black to white players, to support a question pertaining to AA.  No need to name this player or that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are the third rail no one wants to touch.  But for different reasons.
> ...



Yes, NFL teams are businesses.   And their product is winning.   Who has a better business model, the New England Patriots or the Cleveland Browns?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jeff Lacy was not a great fighter and you know this.
> 
> He was not one the great middleweights or super middleweights of the last 50 years. He's no Roy Jones Jnr, James Toney, Sugar Ray Leonard, Hagler, Hearns, Mike McCallum


HA HA HA. Well, it didn't take you long to come up with yet another description for us. So now it's _"great fighter"_ we're talking about.  Wow. I don't think I've ever seen this many changes of the subject in so short a time in all the 5 years I've been in this forum.

Well, I'm still addressing your original question >> _"name one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring."_

That would clearly be Jeff Lacy.

Secondly, I noticed one of the fighters you mentioned >> _"He's no Roy Jones Jnr"_
It so happens that Roy Jones Jr also was one of the fighters who Joe Calzaghe  beat.  And while Jones was past his prime for that fight, so was Calzaghe.  Jones was the 46th fighter who Calzaghe fought, and ended his career after that at 46 and 0.  Both guys were in their late 30s at the time.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, NFL teams are businesses.   And their product is winning.   Who has a better business model, the New England Patriots or the Cleveland Browns?


Perhaps the Patriots do, since they are more balanced racially, don't appear to be employing AA, and clearly have superior athletes (at least on offense), enabling them to win 6 super bowls.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its like arguing with an infant.


Your little ploy didn't work. There's more than enough to support an AA question, without your question.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Victims of discrimination typically speak up in today's environment.
> 
> If they are out there, they would have by now.
> 
> ...


Jersey Joe Walcott was the HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD when he fought Marciano. THAT is what determines prime, you knucklehead.  And oh gee, how astute of you to use that stylish, laughingstock, liberal catch-phrase > _"conspiracy theorist" _ Oh gosh. We've all got to duck under out desks now don't we ? 

And I see you are bringing up things REPEATEDLY (which have *already been repudiated*) They would have spoke up by now, huh ?  LOL.  What the matter ? you got a short memory ?  That's the sure sign of a debate loser.

Come back when you have EVIDENCE. We're almost 400 posts into the thread, and you haven't offered a shred of it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA. Well, it didn't take you long to come up with yet another description for us. So now it's _"great fighter"_ we're talking about.  Wow. I don't think I've ever seen this many changes of the subject in so short a time in all the 5 years I've been in this forum.


Jeff Lacy wasn't a great fighter


protectionist said:


> Well, I'm still addressing your original question >> _"name one black boxer who was in prime, who in the last 50 years, lost to a white fighter in the ring."_
> That would clearly be Jeff Lacy.


Great black boxer. That's the key.

And you can not point to one great black boxer (who was in his prime) who in the last 50 years lost to a white fighter in the ring


protectionist said:


> Secondly, I noticed one of the fighters you mentioned >> _"He's no Roy Jones Jnr"_
> It so happens that Roy Jones Jr also was one of the fighters who Joe Calzaghe  beat.  And while Jones was past his prime for that fight, so was Calzaghe.  Jones was the 46th fighter who Calzaghe fought, and ended his career after that at 46 and 0.  Both guys were in their late 30s at the time.


So I was I right. Jones was not in his prime[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 13, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.



This is what happens when slave owners breed slaves for size and strength.

I bet it's unintended consequences, but a fact nonetheless.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I like Calzaghe. Maggots like no protection makes you root against good decent men and women.


Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> So I was I right. Jones was not in his prime


Folks, should I really be bothering to talk to this idiot ?  When you have refuted everything someone has moronically put out here, and the fool keeps blabbering the same balderdash over and over, is there really any point, other than to put on ignore ? 

I don't see other posters here to be dumb enough to take this guy seriously.  Just don't.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.


Hey dumbbell. You do know that it is whites who have been the superior athletes, don't you ?  I guess you don't bother to read threads before you post in them. Try reading this one. Always better to know what you're talking about.  Sheeeesh!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Victims of discrimination typically speak up in today's environment.
> ...



Have you ever put on gloves and boxed? I doubt it very seriously, because you apparantly do not understand the rigorous training required that goes into being in top shape for ANY fight, let alone 15 tounds of fighting at a championship level, as they did in that era.


A professional boxer at the age of 37 who has fought for over 20 years is simply not in the same physical condition and have thd same physical strength and endurance as he had in the earlier part of his career. 


There is a big difference in still being competitive versus being in your prime for a fighter. Still being competitive at an advanced age can be atttibuted to many factors, but being at ones peak means that EVERY physical attribute is at the best that it can be. 

Even a senile, schizo freak like you should understand that.


Anyone who has experienced competition in the ring will tell you the same facts

For you to actually think that just because Walcott was a champion at the age of 37 means that he was at his peak at that age  clearly illustrates that you have no clue about sports of any kind.

You are a crazy, old, nutcase.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Calzaghe. Maggots like no protection makes you root against good decent men and women.
> ...



Good question. If so, they need to immediately put you in restraints, give you a frontal lobotomy and admit you to a mental ward.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Have you ever put on gloves and boxed? I doubt very seriously, because you apparantly do not understand thd rigorous training required that goes into being in top shape for ANY fight, let alone 15 tounds of fighting at a championship level.
> 
> A professional boxer at the age of 37 who has fought for over 20 years is simply not in the same physical condition as he was in the early part of his career. There is a big difference in still being competitive versus being in your prime for a fighter.  Anyone who has experienced competition in the ring will tell you the same thing, you are just to stupid to understand facts.
> 
> ...


Jersey Joe Walcott was the* HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD* when he fought Marciano. THAT is what determines prime, 

Some people have to be told twice.  Pheeeew! (high-pitched whistle)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good question. If so, they need to immediately put you in restraints, give you a frontal lobotomy and admit you to a mental ward.


In this thread, a lot has been said.

1. I have asked a question.

2. You have posted opinions, all without a shred of evidence, and then insisted that your opinions be believed.

Not hard to ascertain who is imbalanced.  Ho hum.  yawn****


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.
> ...



I'm a dumbell?  What percentage of NFL, and NBA players are WHITE?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> I'm a dumbell?  What percentage of NFL, and NBA players are WHITE?


Yeah, you're a dumbbell, I think you heard me right.You really don't know what we're talking about here do you ? 

Have you even read the OP ?  Do you know what Affirmative Action is ? Got a clue what's going on here ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever put on gloves and boxed? I doubt very seriously, because you apparantly do not understand thd rigorous training required that goes into being in top shape for ANY fight, let alone 15 tounds of fighting at a championship level.
> ...



No it does not. Walcott won the title after several atrempts, and in winning it he actually defeated an overblown lightheavyweight who was also past his own ptime. Ezzard Charles.

Jersey Joe was the beneficiary of being a champion during a mediocre era of competition. So was Marciano.

Why are you so stupid?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> No it does not. Walcott won the title after several atrempts, and in winning it he actually defeated an overblown lightheavyweight who was also past his own ptime. Ezzard Charles.
> 
> Jersey Joe was the beneficiary of being a champion during a mediocre era of competition. So was Marciano.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?


*How about answering the QUESTION OF THE OP (WITH EVIDENCE)* instead of just dumping a big pile of excuses for this and that, and a lot of mindless chatter.

You got anything to conclude anything about Affirmative Action, one way or the other ?  After 385 posts, it's about time.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a dumbell?  What percentage of NFL, and NBA players are WHITE?
> ...



Why don't you explain it to me?  Why won't you answer my question about percentage?  Why are you avoiding that and just insulting me with name calling?  What are you hiding?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Why don't you explain it to me?


Because I have already DONE THAT many times over, all through the thread (including in the OP), and I don't cater to people who are too lazy to read a thread before they jump into it.

I'm going off the computer now, to go have breakfast. Plenty of time for you to read the OP, and a couple of dozen of my posts.  Don't be lazy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Good question. If so, they need to immediately put you in restraints, give you a frontal lobotomy and admit you to a mental ward.
> ...



You idiot. You posted that you "speculate" that AA  benefits black players in the NFL, NBA  and professional boxing.

Based on knowledge of these sports, several informed posters here have carved up and handed your dumb ass to you, and all that you have done is to deflect and deny every factual point that you have been spoon fed. 

Your thread has been a great testament to your abject stupidy.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Why don't you explain it to me?  Why won't you answer my question about percentage?  Why are you avoiding that and just insulting me with name calling?  What are you hiding?


Hiding?  I wouldn't call an OP and about 100 posts "hiding", would you ?  Like I said . You're a dumbbell.

Your answers are all already here, and have been for days. Read them, you lazy bum.

OFFLINE


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.
> ...



How many times are you going repost the same pictures to prove a point that is not true? You are mentally impaired.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you explain it to me?  Why won't you answer my question about percentage?  Why are you avoiding that and just insulting me with name calling?  What are you hiding?
> ...



Yeah, run away.  LOSER.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No he was not.  Ali had a vast amatuer career capturing numerous
> ...



Over your thick head.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



White people do not turn out to specificaly support "black teams". As with any sportsfans, they turn out for their "home team" or their "favorite" team.

And since the vast majority of the teams in professional sports are "white owned" there are no "black teams"

And who robbed you of your "culture, your pride and identity"?

On a per capita  basis, white males are and have been the most rewarded demographic in the country based on monetary wealth and political power since America was founded.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, NFL teams are businesses.   And their product is winning.   Who has a better business model, the New England Patriots or the Cleveland Browns?
> ...



No team in the NFL is employing AA.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No it does not. Walcott won the title after several atrempts, and in winning it he actually defeated an overblown lightheavyweight who was also past his own ptime. Ezzard Charles.
> ...



I've told you repeatedly , as many others have that there is no affirmative action regarding players in the NFL. 



You imagining it to be so just illustrates the level of stupid that you will sink to in order to prove the existence of something that is not there.

You need to be in therapy.....indefinitely.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its like arguing with an infant.
> ...



Then show it.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sports gets away with still being a meritocracy because it has worked out better for Blacks that way.  If it had been that Whites were in general superior athletes, it would be a different story.  That is all.
> ...



Wrong. Whites have not been the superior athletes. That's just the way it is.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Good question. If so, they need to immediately put you in restraints, give you a frontal lobotomy and admit you to a mental ward.
> ...



We have stated facts, all of which are proven based on the process used to select players.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a dumbell?  What percentage of NFL, and NBA players are WHITE?
> ...



You don't know what AA is yourself.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 13, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever put on gloves and boxed? I doubt very seriously, because you apparantly do not understand thd rigorous training required that goes into being in top shape for ANY fight, let alone 15 tounds of fighting at a championship level.
> ...



Do us all a favor and STFU.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2019)

*AMEN!*


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Race is a political issue in this country.


Your denial of this obvious fact, is dishonest.


Liberals and Conservatives address race differently so discussing the difference in a thread about possible racist discrimination, 


is completely on topic.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





EVERY TIME I try to bring up "merit" in a discussion about an unequal outcome where the people underrepresented are minorities, 


I am called a racist. 



Is that reasonable in your mind? And if so, then why is it different when the skin in question is white?


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




My point is valid, and your dodging is either dishonesty, or delusion. 



Anytime I try to talk about stated policies regarding unequal outcomes with liberals, they ignore what I say, restate their complaints about the unequal outcomes and call me a racist.


By your standards, you are a racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





Time and time again, if any such reason is offered to explain unequal outcomes when blacks or browns are underrepresented,


liberals dismiss any and all arguments, restate the unequal outcome and accused the person citing reasons to be racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





You are so full of shit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




We all noticed that you utterly failed to address ANYTHING he said.


You lose.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





THe owner does not define the team, the players do.


Your denial of the fact that white fans support all, and/or vastly majority black teams is an obvious and cowardly lie.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Now you are just lying. Which even for you is an all time low.

The actions of a business owner or manager is what defines the "CULTURE" of any team or organization.

Fans come out to support the "TEAM/ORGANIZATION". They identify with the uniform and what the "TEAM/ORGANIZATION" represents to them, whether it is hometown pride or pride in what the team has accomplished.

When players suit up and show up to play, fans are not there to specifically support black players, and for you to imply that it is anything else other  than that is disingenuous on your part.

You should think before making such ludicrous statements. There are no 'black teams" the owners set the standard for what the organization stands for.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


There was nothing to address, because what he "said" was nonsense.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No I am not a racist. You are.

I believe that team owners/managers select the players who the feel will help them win. The NFL recruits and pays based on who they feel are the best qualified to represent them on the field.

And having known people who are employed in the sport as players and coaches, that is what they do.

The fact that you are attempting to find some form of anti white discrimination in one of the few  professions where it is only ability that matters, makes you a race baiting asshole, and hypocrite.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As evidenced in this thread, the only one who has been referring to others as "racist" is you, and the idiot who started this thread.

I have asserted from the beginning of this nonsense, that professional sports is one of a very few fields where race, nepotism, cronyism  and favoritism are  not factors that determine who gets the job.

That aside, what does you being called a racist IN RETURN have to do with this thread?

You asked for IT  by starting IT, now you are crying "foul".

Grow up.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Are you seriously unable to read my statements and get a clue as to their meaning?


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You know what would really prove that it was "nonsense" if it was?


Pointing out what was nonsense about it.


Funny, neither of you tried that obvious step.  


FUnny strange  NOt funny, hah hah.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



ROFLMAO. Unfortunately for me,  I have spent valuable time reading all of your statements.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Your pretense that this conversation takes place in a vacuum is noted and laughed at.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




But you obviously failed to understand, very simple words or phrases.


For example, you can't tell the difference between the words, "team" and "players".


Seriously. Your entire response is to a point, that I never even came close to making.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It was clearly pointed out that AA does not factor into the NFL. Not only by me, who is a moderate that has been around professional athletes as friends,  both black and white, who have played as well as coached,  but a few others as well.


Even some who you would define as pro white conservatives, have also said the same thing. You just refuse to accept what is factual.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No pretense. Logic and facts. Your inability to apply common sense on this topic is noted as well as dismissed.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



A team is united and players are individuals. Why do you resort to infantile semantics when your reasoning is exposed as being flawed? 

You do not seem to understand the very simple fact that owners and managers set the tone of any business.  They are the ones who determine the culture of the organization, which drives performance and loyalty.

It is based on how they support employees and how they reward them.

It is obvious that you've never managed people.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Well, that is kind of moving the goal posts away from what ptbw was saying, 

BUT my point has been that such "reasons" for unequal outcomes is never good enough for people like you, when the shoe is on the other foot.


Different rules for different people. Based on skin color. Where have we seen this before?


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





It is not logical to ignore the way the issue of unequal outcomes are normally discussed in our society.


It is not a fact, that such racial issues are, as you claim, not political. That is simply not correct.


I made a simple point about the way that people like you, normally treat people like me on such topics. 


And it is not common sense for you to refuse to discuss the massive hypocrisy revealed by your double standards.


A double standard based on skin  color.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The fans support the teams based not of the owners, but on the players and their performance and behavior and the idea of the Team representing the fans in the sport as a whole.

The point was made the white fans have no problem supporting teams that are all, or vastly majority black.


THat is true.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not discussing PTBW. Like you, he is a white victim who has never experienced genuine discrimination.


I am not moving the goal posts, I am relating what I know to be facts.

Comparing a sport where millions of dollars are made and lost based on ability to motivate and perform, to mainstrean corporate America is lunacy. 

White owners are not going to risk losing money due to favoring black players who "may not be as good" as white players.

That is not happening in the NFL. In fact a white former professional player in San Diego named Lance Alworth once told me,


 "When we suit up, we all look the same, and if you don't do your job, NFL  means
NOT FOR LONG.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




In every other instance I can remember of unequal outcomes, citing merit as a defense of the unequal outcome would not be accepted by people like you.


That is my point. YOur refusal to even acknowledge my point, for what it truly is,


is a sign that on some level, you cannot honestly defend your normal behavior on such issues.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The fact is that you don't have a point that makes sense. How many NFL coaches or players have you ever talked to one on one?

And, you don't know "what kind of person I am".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are you daft? The subject matter is the NFL. Not society as a whole.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> There are no 'black teams" the owners set the standard for what the organization stands for.


And if it is Affirmative Action which is their "standard", then what the organization stands for, is unadulterated, unmitigated racism.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I believe that team owners/managers select the players who the feel will help them win. The NFL recruits and pays based on who they feel are the best qualified to represent them on the field.
> 
> And having known people who are employed in the sport as players and coaches, that is what they do.
> 
> The fact that you are attempting to find some form of anti white discrimination in one of the few  professions where it is only ability that matters, makes you a race baiting asshole, and hypocrite.


Keyword in this post is_ "believe"._  You are, as usual, merely stating your belief, your speculation, your opinion.  You are not stating facts, based on irrefutable evidence. In fact you haven't posted a shred of evidence to back up all these beliefs of your, since this thread began.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> It was clearly pointed out that AA does not factor into the NFL. Not only by me, who is a moderate that has been around professional athletes as friends,  both black and white, who have played as well as coached,  but a few others as well.
> 
> 
> Even some who you would define as pro white conservatives, have also said the same thing. You just refuse to accept what is factual.


There is nothing _"factual" _here to say that affirmative action is not the cause of a disproportionately large number of black players in pro sports (football, basketball, boxing, etc).  If there has been, I must have missed it, but I don't think so.

You simply throw your unfounded opinion into the thread here, and then claim it to be factual.  It appears that you wouldn't know a real FACT, if it weighed 10 pounds, and fell on your head.

You have a strange definition for >> _"clearly pointed out"_


----------



## protectionist (Feb 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Are you daft? The subject matter is the NFL. Not society as a whole.


If it is Affirmative Action which is the cause of the gross inequality of racial population in pro sports, then this has a subject matter that far exceeds the NFL. 

 If this is the case, then the NFL is merely one business organization acting racist in its hiring, among thousands more throughout American society, where still today only 8 states (out of 50) have taken legal action against such discrimination.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Yeah, run away.  LOSER.


Oh "run away'' huh ?  HA HA HA, when I went offline, I had been posting here for 2 hours and 13 minutes. That's not running away. Nor is my return here now.

Do you mind if someone has breakfast, and does other things in their life, besides post here ?  YOU are the LOSER, by posting idiocy, which I proved to be FALSE, long before your late and mindless arrival.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> On a per capita  basis, white males are and have been the most rewarded demographic in the country based on monetary wealth and political power since America was founded.


Another of your illustrious, 100% fragile, unsubstantiated, imaginary BELIEFS.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> No team in the NFL is employing AA.


Congratulations!  You get an award for being the 200th person in this thread to claim NFL innocence of Affirmative Action discrimination, totally absent of any proof to support such a wild statement.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I've told you repeatedly , as many others have that there is no affirmative action regarding players in the NFL.


Sorry, you are now the 201st poster to claim NFL innocence from AA, without a shred of evidence.

The trophy goes to Winterborn.  Better luck next time.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Then show it.


The proof is in the pudding (rosters) - and YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Wrong. Whites have not been the superior athletes. That's just the way it is.


YOU are wrong.  Whites have clearly been superior as evidence by the Patriots' 6 Super Bowl victories, the 8 (of 13) whites with undefeated records in boxing, the best hitters and pitchers in major league baseball, the Olympics, and other sports.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You don't know what AA is yourself.


Those who have been victims of it, and suffer its effects ALL THEIR LIVES, are who know it the best. I'm one of them.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We have stated facts, all of which are proven based on the process used to select players.


You have stated ZERO facts in answer to the OP question >> Blacks Abundance in Pro Sports: Affirmative Action ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no 'black teams" the owners set the standard for what the organization stands for.
> ...



It is not their "standard. Their standard is "ability and performance". 

If you knew anything about professional sports, that would be obvious to you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that team owners/managers select the players who the feel will help them win. The NFL recruits and pays based on who they feel are the best qualified to represent them on the field.
> ...



I "believe it" because that is what professionals in the sport say. YOU, on the other hand are once again seeking a reason to claim victimization and discrimination.

You are foolish beyond words. And should be embarrassed.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > It was clearly pointed out that AA does not factor into the NFL. Not only by me, who is a moderate that has been around professional athletes as friends,  both black and white, who have played as well as coached,  but a few others as well.
> ...





protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. Whites have not been the superior athletes. That's just the way it is.
> ...





protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what AA is yourself.
> ...



Due to your own mediocrity. Which is no ones fault except your own.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that team owners/managers select the players who the feel will help them win. The NFL recruits and pays based on who they feel are the best qualified to represent them on the field.
> ...



You are a lying nutcase. Anything that I have stated in your stupid thread is not based soley on what ""believe". It is based on the opinions of professionals who have earned a living in the sport, which is far more than you have contributed to your own thread.

Do yourself a favor a stop making an ass out of your crazy self.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


That is not what happened and the fact that ESPN is downplaying Allen’s victory speaks volumes about how real affirmative action and black favoritism is in basketball.

Grayson Allen was the only player for Duke scoring or doing anything for almost an entire half. HE is the one who got Kaminsky into foul trouble and opened up the lane for Okafor and he is the reason why Tyus got going in the 2nd half.


Without Allen Duke would have lost by double digits. This was a well known fact before Allen got cocky for his remaining years and wasted all his talent doing stupid shit.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No team in the NFL is employing AA.
> ...



And how does one prove that something didn't happen?   I have seen absolutely no proof of AA being used by the NFL.

The ONLY evidence you have of AA being used by teams is that there are a disproportionate number of black athletes on the teams (compared to the general population).


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I've told you repeatedly , as many others have that there is no affirmative action regarding players in the NFL.
> ...



Evidence?   You want evidence of something NOT being used?   LOL!

The NFL teams start the best player.   That is not AA.   Unless you can offer some evidence that a white player was benched in favor of an inferior black player, there is no AA being used.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Then show it.
> ...



The fact that there are more black athletes does not prove anything of the kind.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





How would a talk with a NFL coach be relevant to my point? 


And your dishonest refusal to even acknowledge my point, shows what kind of person you are.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Your dishonest refusal to even acknowledge what my point is, shows what type of person you are.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 14, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Then show it.
> ...



Nope, there is no proof.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. Whites have not been the superior athletes. That's just the way it is.
> ...



The Pittsburgh Steelers have won 6 super bowls. They have a black coach. Their top players have been black throughout their history. Your argument has no merit based on the performances on the field.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Wrong.


You say "wrong" to a VIDEO that proved YOU WRONG before you even posted.  LOL.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. Whites have not been the superior athletes. That's just the way it is.
> ...



Absolute nonsense.

First of all, athletes earn their places based on individual ability and production.

Second of all, and more importantly, what black players have replaced white players who were better?  That is the important question, not how many black players there are.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have stated facts, all of which are proven based on the process used to select players.
> ...



The *ONLY* facts you have presented are the numbers of players.  That, in no way, equates to anything nefarious or unfair on the part of the NFL.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> The Pittsburgh Steelers have won 6 super bowls. They have a black coach. Their top players have been black throughout their history. Your argument has no merit based on the performances on the field.


HA HA HA HA HA. Boy, are you dumb.  Only ONE of the 6 Super Bowl winning coaches of the Steelers was black (Mike Tomlin).  5 of the 6 were white *(Chuck Noll and Bill Cowher)*

Top Steelers players have been black ?  Wrong again. >>  *All-time Passing Leader*:* Ben Roethlisberger* 4,616/7,168, 56,194 yds, 363 TD Second to him >>* Terry Bradshaw.*

*Winningest Coach*: *Chuck Noll* 193-148-1

*All-time Scoring Leader: Gary Anderson* 1,343 points

Not to smear Hank Aaron as a great baseball hitter that he was, but his records are a function of his # 1 most AT BATS. Percentagewise he doesn't not compare to really great hitters.

His lifetime batting average was .305

Ty Cobb - .367
Ted Williams - .344
Babe Ruth - .342
Lou Gehrig - .340
Stan Musial - .331
Wade Boggs - .328
Joe DiMaggio - .325

Also the home run averages of these guys was much higher than Aaron's.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The *ONLY* facts you have presented are the numbers of players.  That, in no way, equates to anything nefarious or unfair on the part of the NFL.


I didn't say it did. I asked a question about it. 

But you are not asking a question. You are making a conclusive STATEMENT (and without a shred of evidence)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> First of all, athletes earn their places based on individual ability and production.
> 
> Second of all, and more importantly, what black players have replaced white players who were better?  That is the important question, not how many black players there are.


Sure, "athletes earn their places based on individual ability and production". And that is exactly what all the white undefeated boxers have done, all the white top baseball hitters, all the white Olympic gold medal winners, and all the many white players of the New England Patriots.

The disproportion of black players to white players is important, as a question about Affirmative Action, not who the players involved are, black or white.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Nope, there is no proof.


YOU KNOW IT, as does everyone.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> It is not their "standard. Their standard is "ability and performance".
> 
> If you knew anything about professional sports, that would be obvious to you.


You haven't presented anything to substantiate that. 

NOTHING whatsoever.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The *ONLY* facts you have presented are the numbers of players.  That, in no way, equates to anything nefarious or unfair on the part of the NFL.
> ...



I answered the question.  And unless you have evidence to the contrary, I see no reason to doubt it.   The NFL rewards those who win.  Those who make the decisions for the team will lose their jobs if the teams don't win.   Why would someone risk a multi-million dollar salary for some politically correct nonsense?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I "believe it" because that is what professionals in the sport say. YOU, on the other hand are once again seeking a reason to claim victimization and discrimination.
> 
> You are foolish beyond words. And should be embarrassed.


I'm not looking for anything in particular. I just as much welcome those who present PROOF that there IS NOT any AA discrimination, as well as those who might present proof that it does exist.

Your problem is you haven't presented ANY proof of ANYTHING, other than an obviously, strong desire on your part for AA to be ruled out.  But rule outs and rule ins only come with evidence, of which you have ZERO.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Due to your own mediocrity. Which is no ones fault except your own.


Well, that's not how AA works, and you know it.  That is just the opposite of how it works, AS YOU KNOW.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are you fucking kidding? Why WOULDN'T a discussion with an NFL coach be relevant? 


They have input into who is drafted and who gets to play.

Your statement is almost like saying "I have symptoms of an illness, but would  talking to a doctor be relevant"?


Some of the things that you state are unbelievable.

And "my dishonest refusal" to listen to nonsense is MY WAY of managing MY time.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You are a lying nutcase. Anything that I have stated in your stupid thread is not based soley on what ""believe". It is based on the opinions of professionals who have earned a living in the sport, which is far more than you have contributed to your own thread.
> 
> Do yourself a favor a stop making an ass out of your crazy self.


Even if you were to present these so-called "OPINIONS" of professionals, you speak of, THEY TOO, would only be* opinions*, and therefore not facts, that could constitute evidence. 

You just openly admitted that what you claim to have to offer, is not of substance.  if anybody is making an ass of himself here, it's YOU.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I "believe it" because that is what professionals in the sport say. YOU, on the other hand are once again seeking a reason to claim victimization and discrimination.
> ...



You have had ample proof presented and not only by me. You just refuse to acknowledge it.

You have implied that "whites are superior athletes" and are being held back by the possibility of AA being at work.

And it is not happening. Period.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a lying nutcase. Anything that I have stated in your stupid thread is not based soley on what ""believe". It is based on the opinions of professionals who have earned a living in the sport, which is far more than you have contributed to your own thread.
> ...



I HAVE presented the opinions and facts of professionals. Can't you read?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Are you fucking kidding? Why WOULDN'T a discussion with an NFL coach be relevant?
> 
> They have input into who is drafted and who gets to play.
> 
> ...


Coaches are hired hands just as players are. There is no reason to believe that a coach would have knowledge of hiring methods, and if they do or don't involve AA.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> I HAVE presented the opinions and facts of professionals. Can't you read?


NO.  You have CLAIMED that you have the OPINIONS of professionals (without naming them), and not even people in the front office who are involved with hiring practices.  How


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding? Why WOULDN'T a discussion with an NFL coach be relevant?
> ...



Now you're just being totally  stupid. Head coaches work year around during the on and off season with scouts and recruiters to succession plan. 

Why would a coach not be involved in recruiting? 

What is the first reason for a coach being fired?


It's for LOSING, you senile idiot.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You have had ample proof presented and not only by me. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> You have implied that "whites are superior athletes" and are being held back by the possibility of AA being at work.
> 
> And it is not happening. Period.


1.  FALSE! You presented NOTHING whatsoever, and now try to take the credit for having done so.  HA HA HA .  You are making a laughingstock out of yourself in this thread.  Maybe you could take up needlepoint. You're not to good at this forum stuff.  Seriously.

2. _ "Implied"_ ? No, not hardly. I never imply, insinuate, or infer anything, ever. I stated outright, that whites have shown themselves to be superior or equal to blacks, and that therefore could not be a reason for the disproportionate numbers.

3.  I DID NOT make any statement of any kind to say that being whites are _"held back by the possibility of AA being at work." _YOU said that, not me.  I merely ASKED a QUESTION about it.

4.  Again you state that AA is_ "not happening. Period"  _You can say that 10,000 times if you like, but without any evidence (as you have failed to present), you words are meaningless as a mold on a tree stump.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE presented the opinions and facts of professionals. Can't you read?
> ...



Here are some players names and coaches names that I know and have spoken to.

Head coaches are involved with the front office in hiring, you moron.

Marcus Allen .....HOF running back Oakland and Kansas City and personal friend

Lance Alworth.....HOF wide receiver San Diego


Terrell Owens .......former running back Denver Broncos

Tony Dungy........Former head coach

Art Shell......Former head coach and personal friend.

John Mackey.....Personal friend and HOF tight end Baltimore

Dave Lewis......former high school and college teamate, who went on to play for Tampa Bay and San Diego in the pros.

Wally Henry......former high school and college teammate who went on to play for Philadelphia.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




And how have whites shown themselves to be superior? 
You racist fuck.


You are nuts. Read your own thread. I have no time to engage in your insanity. 

You need professional help.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Now you're just being totally  stupid. Head coaches work year around during the on and off season with scouts and recruiters to succession plan.
> 
> Why would a coach not be involved in recruiting?
> 
> ...


 Your posts are getting worse and worse.  Coaches get fired for not employing good strategy on the field. Hiring is done by upper management.

All your sorry attempts to bamboozle the readers into thinking there is no AA, are falling on their face.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> And how have whites shown themselves to be superior?
> You racist fuck.
> 
> You are nuts. Read your own thread. I have no time to engage in your insanity.
> ...


Everyone reading this thread has seen evidence of whites being equal to or superior to blacks in athletic performance, and even in color pictures.  I'm not going to lower myself to you silly level of scatterbrained discourse.

Oh, the race card again ? HA HA HA.  It died out with the OJ Simpson trial 24 years ago.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just being totally  stupid. Head coaches work year around during the on and off season with scouts and recruiters to succession plan.
> ...



I could not care less what "the readers" think. You have been spoon fed enough information about how the NFL works but you lack the intelligence to understand it. 

Answer this question, you retard.....

What is typically the end result of not "employing good strategy on the field" as you say?


*YOU LOSE GAMES,  STUPID. AND WHEN YOU HAVE A LOSING RECORD, YOU GET FIRED!!!

You are the most mentally inept individual to ever post here.*


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Here are some players names and coaches names that I know and have spoken to.
> 
> Head coaches are involved with the front office in hiring, you moron.
> 
> ...


All irrelevant.  You have no proof of anything. What do you expect ? For us to take this all on faith ?  

Even if you had a VIDEO of team owners claiming that they don't employ Affirmative Action, that still wouldn't be proof.  They could (and probably would) be lying.

And a lot of people reading this are probably thinking > "he doesn't even know the towel kid"


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> What is typically the end result of not "employing good strategy on the field" as you say?
> 
> *YOU LOSE GAMES,  STUPID. AND WHEN YOU HAVE A LOSING RECORD, YOU GET FIRED!!!
> 
> You are the most mentally inept individual to ever post here.*


That is what I just TOLD YOU, dum dum.

You were the one who was saying they get fired because of recruiting or scouting or some other looney idea.

OK, I've reached my tolerance of talking to an idiot.  Gonna go have dinner now. Think about that needlepoint suggestion. Or knitting mittens.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, there is no proof.
> ...



I was an athlete. I know it's not so.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I "believe it" because that is what professionals in the sport say. YOU, on the other hand are once again seeking a reason to claim victimization and discrimination.
> ...



Once again, how does a person prove what doesn't happen?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Pittsburgh Steelers have won 6 super bowls. They have a black coach. Their top players have been black throughout their history. Your argument has no merit based on the performances on the field.
> ...



And Tom Bradys 6 super bowls are a result of games played.

Hank was better than all those guys,

Whites aren't superior football players.

There is no AA in the NFL.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > And how have whites shown themselves to be superior?
> ...





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some players names and coaches names that I know and have spoken to.
> ...



All relevant. And why would owners lie? Such a coverup would be impossible to pull off in todays environmrnt. 


As far as the people that I know, all of  those individuals understand the game and how it works. And I have no reason to lie about knowing them.

Some of them are from my home town, and I met them years ago as teamates and most of them I met socially  through my own high school and college coaches.

I've done my part. 

So now it's your turn. 


Provide evidence  of AA existing in the NFL or STFU.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What is typically the end result of not "employing good strategy on the field" as you say?
> ...


 

Try eating something that might improve your capacity for logical thinking. 

What I stated was that coaches participate in the recruiting process, by providing feedback on scouting reports and a potential player may fit into the offensive or defensive scheme. 

And I also stated repeatedly that winning or losing is what most determines the success of a coach.

Stop lying.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Try eating something that might improve your capacity for logical thinking.
> 
> What I stated was that coaches participate in the recruiting process, by providing feedback on scouting reports and a potential player may fit into the offensive or defensive scheme.
> 
> ...


Come back when you have something (with proof) definitive about the OP QUESTION: Blacks' Abundance In Pro Sports: Affirmative Action ? 

I've gotten very busy last 2 days (new job). No time to monkey around with ceaseless babbling.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I was an athlete. I know it's not so.


So you say.  But even IF this were true, knowing isn't enough. This thread requires PROOF.  Let us know when you have that.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 14, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was an athlete. I know it's not so.
> ...



This thread requires PROOF you have said. And you have shown none.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Try eating something that might improve your capacity for logical thinking.
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Try eating something that might improve your capacity for logical thinking.
> ...



You have been provided with abundant feedback that illustrates that AA is nonexistent at the player level in the NFL. It is now incumbent upon you to support your allegation of the opposite being possible.

New job? That's great. Although I could not 
imagine having to 
work at your advanced age, at least you see now, that federal law is not 
that bad.
 You are protected by the ADEA.
.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist, you have presented absolutely no evidence of AA being used to select players in the NFL.

There are more blacks?  And you automatically jump to the conclusion that some white guy had to help them get there.  Perhaps a little education on your part would help you understand why more blacks in the NFL is not an automatic indicator of AA being used.

First of all, as I said before, blacks are only a few generations out of being bred for physical attributes.
Second of all, there are actual physiological differences in the races that go beyond skin color.  Some of these help athletes in explosive type sports.

from:  Race and Physical Differences - American Renaissance
"Though they may not always be willing to say so, sports physicians have found physical differences that give different races advantages in different sports. Whites and West Africans, for example, differ in proportions of body fat, width of hips, thickness of thighs, bone density, and proportion of fast- and slow-twitch muscle. Even East and West Africans differ in important ways that explain why they excel in different sports."

from:  Black-White Differences in Physiology
"Skeletal muscle fibers are the how and why of black domination in explosive sports. This is something I’ve covered in depth. Type II fibers contract faster than type I."
"Nevertheless, fiber typing explains racial differences in sports, with somatype being another important variable in explaining racial disparities in sports. Two main variables that work in concert are the somatype (pretty much body measurements, length) and the fiber type. This explains why blacks dominate baseball and football; this explains why ‘white men can’t jump and black men can’t swim’. Physiological variables—not only ‘motivation’ or whatever else people who deny these innate differences say—largely explain why there are huge disparities in these sports. Physiology is important to our understanding of how and why certain groups dominate certain sports."


Maybe you should do a little research in certain topics.   YOu have the greatest research tool in the history of mankind at your fingertips.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Because as I have said many times before,



the standard response in our society to a specific issue of unequal outcome, is to assume discrimination, and to take steps to "fix" it.

And attempt to find legit reasons for the unequal outcome and the person making that attempt is vicious attacked.



That is my point. Again.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Saying it" does not make it a fact

The has only been one period in time when discrimination existed in the NFL. That was when the league was segregated Which has since been corrected.

There is currently no discrimination in the NFL at the player level.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That depends on whether it is actually trying to find legit reasons or whether it is just a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined.  There also has been a majority of blacks in professional boxing for many years.  How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.
> 
> Are better talented, faster, stronger whites being denied opportunities, based on race ? How about Hispanics and Asians ?  When is the last time you saw a Chinese, Japanese, or Korean guy on an NFL football field ?  How about guys from India on a basketball court ?  There are so few Asians in the most popular American sports that it's practically impossible to rate their performances.
> 
> This is not the case with Whites, however.  In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there.  This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%.  Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?




"In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, yet still have smaller numbers there."

proven?

where?

by whom?

rush limbaugh?

isn't the PROOF the FACT blacks dominate sports?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> This thread requires PROOF you have said. And you have shown none.


Why would I be showing proof ? I haven't made any statement about affirmative action (the topic). I have just asked a QUESTION.  Presentng proof is required with statements, not questions.  Get it ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You have been provided with abundant feedback that illustrates that AA is nonexistent at the player level in the NFL. It is now incumbent upon you to support your allegation of the opposite being possible.
> 
> New job? That's great. Although I could not
> imagine having to
> ...


1.  Yes, abundant "feedback".  Trouble is your abundant feedback is missing something critical >> PROOF.

2,  I don't have to support my allegation of AA being possible in the NFL.  It is supported by the fact that there is no evidence to show that it is not possible, and nine has been presented here.  This combined with the racial population disproportion is obvious possibility of AA taking place.

3.  As for the ADEA, it has at least one shortcoming. A lack of a national ban on Affirmative Action (as well as really no way of enforcing the ADEA)


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread requires PROOF you have said. And you have shown none.
> ...



I provided scientific evidence to show why black athletes are likely to be better at explosive sports like football.    A very real explanation with links to the sources.  

Question answered.   No AA needed to explained the situation.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist, you have presented absolutely no evidence of AA being used to select players in the NFL.
> 
> There are more blacks?  And you automatically jump to the conclusion that some white guy had to help them get there.  Perhaps a little education on your part would help you understand why more blacks in the NFL is not an automatic indicator of AA being used.
> 
> ...



1.  Again, and again, I never said there was evidence of AA being used to select players in the NFL.  Can you read question marks ? Like in the TITLE of this thread ?  I ASKED if there was affirmative action being used to select players in the NFL. And as I said in a previous post, I will welcome posts claiming AA in the NFL or claiming it NOT being in the NFL, as long as each poster brings PROOF with his claim (one way or the other).  So, no, I haven't jumped to any conclusion about anything, nor have I stated any conclusion about AA.

2.  You stated that _"blacks dominate baseball and football"_. I have already repeatedly (and even with color photos) shown that statement to be totally FALSE, and with plenty of evidence. I have DONE the research and it is posted in this thread for you to have the benefit of.  Does Bill Belichick, Tom Brady, Julian Edelman, Ted Williams and Stan Musial sound familiar ?  .367, .344 .331 ?  I have absolutely no need to restate again & again, what has already been posted, showing whites to be dominant in baseball and football.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I provided scientific evidence to show why black athletes are likely to be better at explosive sports like football.    A very real explanation with links to the sources.
> 
> Question answered.   No AA needed to explained the situation.


I showed the RECORD of whites being better at football (by WINNING Super Bowls).  A very real explanation that does not require sources (we all know the record)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> Because as I have said many times before,
> 
> the standard response in our society to a specific issue of unequal outcome, is to assume discrimination, and to take steps to "fix" it.
> 
> ...


 A reasonably fair point.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I provided scientific evidence to show why black athletes are likely to be better at explosive sports like football.    A very real explanation with links to the sources.
> ...



You have shown nothing of the sort.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist, you have presented absolutely no evidence of AA being used to select players in the NFL.
> ...



What you have done is to decry the numbers of blacks in the NFL and other sports, thereby looking at the overall numbers.  And then you have looked at a handful of individuals as roof that whites are superior.

Including Bill Belichick is misleading at best.  He was not a particularly good football player.  And since there are only 4 black head coaches in the NFL, it works out to be about 12.4%.  Much like the population.

Tom Brady is one of the best QBs to play the game.  And the top QBs are almost all white.

But blacks represent about 68% of the players in the NFL.  So, as a whole, blacks dominate the NFL.  Especially considering the population in the US is vastly different.  The links I posted show very good cause for this, without needing AA as an excuse.  Blacks have more fast twitch muscles, on average.  And, on average, they have a higher amount of testosterone.   These two traits are important for the athletic abilities which they have shown to be gifted at.  So, since your OP was about the overall numbers in the NFL, my point stands.

As for individuals, outstanding QBs, kickers, and O linemen are more likely to be white.   D linement, RBs, receivers, linebackers, safeties/secondary, and kick returners tend to be black.

Yes, Tom Brady may well be the greatest QB ever, and he is white.

But there has been no white running back that can hold a candle to Jim Brown, Walter Payton or Emmitt Smith.

No white linebacker was ever as good as Lawrence Taylor or Derrick Thomas.   The last great white linebacker left the game over 30 years ago.

So you can pick a position to prove either is dominant.   But the overall numbers favor the black athlete.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 15, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I provided scientific evidence to show why black athletes are likely to be better at explosive sports like football.    A very real explanation with links to the sources.
> ...



The problem is, your claims are based on the race of a few players in the most team oriented sport out there.  Football is not an individual sport.   Walter Payton was probably the greatest RB of all time.  But the rest of the team sucked.  While that makes him look even better, your use of Super Bowls as the measure means he is just an also ran.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^Most quarterbacks are White, although there are MANY exceptions today.  Most Super Bowl MVP's are quarterbacks as it is by far the most important position.  This isn't a racial thing as Blacks compete for the QB position with everyone else.  Most coaches are White, but there is an Affirmative Action requirement to interview Blacks for EVERY head coaching job.  Is that Racist?
> ...


Why are childless or single psychologists treating married couples or children?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2019)

Professional sports are as close as we have to a meritocracy in this country. The fact that blacks are overrepresented compared to their overall numbers is because of natural athletic ability as well as dedication and focus on various sports.  

Nothing wrong with that. All businesses should be run like that -- hire and promote the best people irregardless of their race or ethnicity.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 15, 2019)

grbb said:


> All these reasoning why there is no discrimination against white in sport also shows why there is not discrimination in favor of asians in Math? Why not realize that different races have different traits and one just do better and certain things and that explains the difference of demographic.


While I don't believe there is any AA in the NFL, I believe players are hired by their abilities. Same with ALL players and in other occupations. What is sad is that many blacks will say whites are hired because of AA, even though they have the skills for the job. I have been told many times by many blacks on these posts that I got my education and jobs because of AA. Bullshit. I have and had the skills and qualifications. So, if the blacks don't want people saying they got anything through AA, I suggest they change their idea that all whites get ahead because of it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You have shown nothing of the sort.


Oh, they just won 6 Super bowls in only 17 years, that's all.  11 AFC championships.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Professional sports are as close as we have to a meritocracy in this country. The fact that blacks are overrepresented compared to their overall numbers is because of natural athletic ability as well as dedication and focus on various sports.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. All businesses should be run like that -- hire and promote the best people irregardless of their race or ethnicity.


They are not the "best" as I showed repeatedly earlier in the thread. Ever hear of the New England Patriots ? Do I have to post the pictures all over again ?  As well as other data and records ? Sheeesh!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> While I don't believe there is any AA in the NFL, I believe players are hired by their abilities. Same with ALL players and in other occupations. What is sad is that many blacks will say whites are hired because of AA, even though they have the skills for the job. I have been told many times by many blacks on these posts that I got my education and jobs because of AA. Bullshit. I have and had the skills and qualifications. So, if the blacks don't want people saying they got anything through AA, I suggest they change their idea that all whites get ahead because of it.


This is the first time I've EVER heard somebody claim that whites are beneficiaries of Affirmative Action.  Where in the world did you hear that ?

EARTH TO MM:  White are VICTIMS of AA.  Blacks are the beneficiaries.

Also, upon what do you base the belief that there is not any AA in the NFL ?​


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

grbb said:


> All these reasoning why there is no discrimination against white in sport also shows why there is not discrimination in favor of asians in Math? Why not realize that different races have different traits and one just do better and certain things and that explains the difference of demographic.


Then what would explain the difference of demographic, when in the NFL, boxing, and baseball, it is whites who have done better ? Affirmative Action maybe?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The problem is, your claims are based on the race of a few players in the most team oriented sport out there.  Football is not an individual sport.   Walter Payton was probably the greatest RB of all time.  But the rest of the team sucked.  While that makes him look even better, your use of Super Bowls as the measure means he is just an also ran.


If you took the time to read the whole thread before posting, you will see that football is only one of quite a number of sports that I have posted facts about.
Read Baby! Read!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> What you have done is to decry the numbers of blacks in the NFL and other sports, thereby looking at the overall numbers.  And then you have looked at a handful of individuals as roof that whites are superior.
> 
> Including Bill Belichick is misleading at best.  He was not a particularly good football player.  And since there are only 4 black head coaches in the NFL, it works out to be about 12.4%.  Much like the population.
> 
> ...


1.  And that _"handful"_ of individuals >> coach, QB, most of offensive line, 1 running back (Burkhead), 3 receivers (Hogan, Edelman, Gronkowski), is almost the entire starting offense of the team. Do you need to have photos posted again ?

2.  Most top running backs have been blacks, but how many great white running backs never got to play at all, because MAYBE, they were screened out by AA ? That's a question we may never know the answer to.  Jimmy Brown played before the age of AA, and he was the best RB ever, IMO.  I'm old enough to remember watching him on TV, dragging New York Giants' tacklers (black & white) 20 yards down the field.  OJ Simpson was great, Gayle Sayers, etc.
While most top RBs have been black, there have been some white ones who were exceptional (John Riggins, Jim Taylor, Larry Csonka). If there was AA, they managed to get through it.

3.  No matter what you may say about the different positions on a football team, you cannot deny that most of the offensive players on the very successful Patriots, are white, whereas on every other team, most of them are black.  Since that is very contradictory to the % of blacks in the US, it would seem to be odd that there would be so high a % of black offensive players on so many teams.  Thus, AA becomes a relevant QUESTION.

4.  At the linebacker position, the % of great ones is more even, with many great white linebackers, including some within the last 30 years >> (ex. Zack Thomas, Luke Kuechly, Kevin Greene, Brian Urlacher)
This NFL.com list has the top 47 linebackers of all time. 23 are white (49%)

Gil Brandt's greatest NFL linebackers of all time

I might have diverged off topic slightly, but I don't mind talking sports once in a while.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > What you have done is to decry the numbers of blacks in the NFL and other sports, thereby looking at the overall numbers.  And then you have looked at a handful of individuals as roof that whites are superior.
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You have shown nothing of the sort.
> ...



*The New England Patriots have been a team for 60 years. *

The Green Bay Packers have won the most championships with 13 total (9 NFL championships pre-merger, four (4) Super Bowl championships). The Packers are also the only team to win three consecutive championships, having done so twice (1929–1931, 1965–1967).

There is no AA in the NFL.  AA has helped whites the most. As you claim to be Hispanic, AA has helped you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > What you have done is to decry the numbers of blacks in the NFL and other sports, thereby looking at the overall numbers.  And then you have looked at a handful of individuals as roof that whites are superior.
> ...



I answered your question.  With the scientific evidence of the physical attributes that give blacks an advantage, the greater numbers of blacks in the NFL is explained.  YOu have offered no actual evidence of AA, just the numbers of black players.  That has been explained.

You're welcome.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Every pro football league is majority black.  I don't  think they have AA in Canada.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


>








ABILITY TO JUMP HIGHER THAN ANYONE ELSE


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Every pro football league is majority black.  I don't  think they have AA in Canada.


Come back when you KNOW. Thinking doesn't cut it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I answered your question.  With the scientific evidence of the physical attributes that give blacks an advantage, the greater numbers of blacks in the NFL is explained.  YOu have offered no actual evidence of AA, just the numbers of black players.  That has been explained.
> 
> You're welcome.


I'm not SUPPOSED to have evidence of the presence of AA, or the lack of it. I'm the QUESTION ASKER. You're supposed to be the responder (WITH EVIDENCE).

 Trouble is, just like all the others, you don't have any.  Have not proved that there is, or isn't, AA.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I answered your question.  With the scientific evidence of the physical attributes that give blacks an advantage, the greater numbers of blacks in the NFL is explained.  YOu have offered no actual evidence of AA, just the numbers of black players.  That has been explained.
> ...



I provided links.  Did you read them?

Blacks have more fast twitch muscle fibers, greater testosterone levels, and lower body fat percentages, on average, than white people.  That means it is more likely that they would excel in certain sports.   Those are facts.  That answers the question of whether or not AA is responsible for the greater numbers of blacks in many sports.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I provided scientific evidence to show why black athletes are likely to be better at explosive sports like football.    A very real explanation with links to the sources.
> ...



You also posted stats about whites being better at baseball than blacks.
Problem is quite a few listed were before blacks were allowed to play the game. (Pre 1947)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't believe there is any AA in the NFL, I believe players are hired by their abilities. Same with ALL players and in other occupations. What is sad is that many blacks will say whites are hired because of AA, even though they have the skills for the job. I have been told many times by many blacks on these posts that I got my education and jobs because of AA. Bullshit. I have and had the skills and qualifications. So, if the blacks don't want people saying they got anything through AA, I suggest they change their idea that all whites get ahead because of it.
> ...


Ask the black posters. They believe whites and especially white women benefit the most from AA


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 16, 2019)

protectionist said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't believe there is any AA in the NFL, I believe players are hired by their abilities. Same with ALL players and in other occupations. What is sad is that many blacks will say whites are hired because of AA, even though they have the skills for the job. I have been told many times by many blacks on these posts that I got my education and jobs because of AA. Bullshit. I have and had the skills and qualifications. So, if the blacks don't want people saying they got anything through AA, I suggest they change their idea that all whites get ahead because of it.
> ...


My belief in no AA in NFL is because if a player doesn't cut it, they get rid of him. They have to prove worthy to be hired.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> You also posted stats about whites being better at baseball than blacks.
> Problem is quite a few listed were before blacks were allowed to play the game. (Pre 1947)


And quite a few were AFTER that.  No shortage. No "problem"


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> My belief in no AA in NFL is because if a player doesn't cut it, they get rid of him. They have to prove worthy to be hired.


6 times recently, they haven't been_ "worthy"_ enough to win the Super Bowl. and they're still playing.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> Ask the black posters. They believe whites and especially white women benefit the most from AA


I'm asking YOU, MizMolly.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I provided links.  Did you read them?
> 
> Blacks have more fast twitch muscle fibers, greater testosterone levels, and lower body fat percentages, on average, than white people.  That means it is more likely that they would excel in certain sports.   Those are facts.  That answers the question of whether or not AA is responsible for the greater numbers of blacks in many sports.


No, it does not because, regardless of all this biology, we're not talking about what _"would" _be. We're talking about what is, and what is, is the whitest team in the NFL being the Super Bowl champs 6 times, including a week ago, 8 of 13 undefeated boxers being white, and the greatest baseball players of all tme being white.

And for all those who say _"white men can't jump"_, guess who is the current reining Olympic high jump champion. >> Derek Drouin >>















In fact, there hasn't been a black men's Olympic high jump champion since 1996. The last 5 have all been whites.  On the women side, there hasn't been a black woman  Olympic high jump champion since 1948 (Alice Coachman). The last 17 have all been white.
(unless Millie McDaniel -1956-might have been black. I don't know)

BTW, the current women's high jump champion is also white > Ruth Beitia >>


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I answered your question.  With the scientific evidence of the physical attributes that give blacks an advantage, the greater numbers of blacks in the NFL is explained.  YOu have offered no actual evidence of AA, just the numbers of black players.  That has been explained.
> ...



Yes you are. We've presented evidence. You say it's not. So show your evidence..


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yes you are. We've presented evidence. You say it's not. So show your evidence..


I just showed a lot of it in the previous post, to add to all the others posted earlier.
 Read Baby! Read!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Every pro football league is majority black.  I don't  think they have AA in Canada.
> ...



I do KNOW.



protectionist said:


> I just showed a lot of it in the previous post, to add to all the others posted earlier.
> Read Baby! Read!



You've shown zero proof..

I say there is racial discrimination in  hockey.

After all blacks are better hockey players than whites because this black goalie won 5 Stanley cups



​I say there is racial discrimination in golf.




​Blacks have shown they are superior golfers than whites

I say there is racial discrimination in tennis. .




Blacks have shown they are superior tennis players than whites,

So why are blacks underrepresented in these sports?   Could racial discrimination be at work here, putting whites ahead of better qualified blacks , et al races ?

Prove it isn't protectionless.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > My belief in no AA in NFL is because if a player doesn't cut it, they get rid of him. They have to prove worthy to be hired.
> ...



While winning the Super Bowl is the goal of every player and team, it is not going to happen for most.

Whether they have been worthy to win a Super Bowl matters at a team level, not an individual athlete level.  That they are worthy to be hired on the basis of their own abilities and merits is what is in question.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I provided links.  Did you read them?
> ...




YOur question in the OP was not about the winners.   It was about the numbers.   When discussing the numbers, my links provide answers.   And since I have seen no actual evidence of AA, they provide solid answers.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you are. We've presented evidence. You say it's not. So show your evidence..
> ...



You claim you are not making any statement, and that you are only asking a question.

But your question has changed.  And you have done that intentionally.

In the OP you were talking about the numbers of blacks in sports
_"*It seems to be very common to see NFL football fields and NBA courts with more blacks than all other races combined*. There also has been a *majority of blacks in professional boxing* for many years. How does this come to be ? Since it is common for lesser qualified blacks to be hired to many types of jobs in industry generally, one might wonder if this isn't also the case with pro sports.

This is not the case with Whites, however. In the top 4 pro US sports > baseball, football, basketball, and boxing, whites have proven to be as good or often better than blacks, *yet still have smaller numbers there*. This is despite the fact that blacks are only 13% of the US population, as compared to whites at 76%. Could affirmative action be at work here, putting blacks ahead of better qualified whites, et al races ?"_

And now you ONLY want to talk about who is the champion.  YOu want to ignore the numbers.   My links provide ample evidence for why blacks are so numerous in sports.   Your answer has nothing to do with the OP, but with your claims that individual white athletes are better.

Now, since I have provided scientific evidence, via links, to show why there are greater numbers of blacks, if you want to refute that you have to show actual evidence of AA.  Showing white champions does not refute my evidence.  It also does not apply to answering the question asked in the OP.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the black posters. They believe whites and especially white women benefit the most from AA
> ...


What are you asking me? I worked hard for everything I achieved, no handouts. I have yet to see where white women have benefitted most from AA.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> There is no AA in the NFL.  AA has helped whites the most. As you claim to be Hispanic, AA has helped you.


1,  You keep saying that _"There is no AA in the NFL" _while presenting ZERO EVIDENCE to back up your wild claim. Fact is, YOU DON"T KNOW if there is or not.

2.  What a preposterous statement to say that >>  _"AA has helped whites the most." _when whites are the victims, blacks are the beneficiaries. So what is this ? Another example of baldfaced lying, by the looney left, to try to influence the airhead segment of the population, who is too dumb to know truth from fiction ?  That's what the left does.  Pitiful way to go through life.

3.  AA has NEVER helped me, because unlike the lowlifes who stoop down to the
sewer to partake in it, I have never filled out an AA questionnaire, and I certainly never would.  Total disgrace for those who do.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> What are you asking me? I worked hard for everything I achieved, no handouts. I have yet to see where white women have benefitted most from AA.


My apologies.  You DID say it was black posters who were saying that white women benefit the most from AA. A ludicrous notion.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> My belief in no AA in NFL is because if a player doesn't cut it, they get rid of him. They have to prove worthy to be hired.


Maybe, maybe not. They could be getting hired by AA, without proving worthy.  Maybe.  

And it's Ok to have a belief as you do. Just note that believing isn't the same as proving.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You've shown zero proof..
> 
> I say there is racial discrimination in  hockey.
> 
> ...


Too late. I 've already proven that whites excel in football, baseball, boxing, and even the Olympics high jump, proving that not only can white men jump, they can do it better than black men, and the same goes for white women.

What you contend is that there isn't AA in pro sports.  You have NOT PROVEN that. All you have done is present your unresearched, unsubstantiated, unproven pitiful OPINION, which is based on NOTHING. 

Then you pose pictures of RARE winners of golf and tennis who are black, when 99% of the champions in those sports for many decades, have been white. Serena Williams just got beat by Karolina Pliskova in the Australian Open, and is ranked 10th in the world by WTA.  All of the 9 ahead of her, all are white, except Naomi Osaka, who's Japanese. Tiger Woods is ranked 13th.

Anybody reading this thread must be laughing at you right now.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> While winning the Super Bowl is the goal of every player and team, it is not going to happen for most.
> 
> Whether they have been worthy to win a Super Bowl matters at a team level, not an individual athlete level.  That they are worthy to be hired on the basis of their own abilities and merits is what is in question.


But in assessing the worthiness of football players, in the context of an AA discussion, it is notable that the whitest offensive team in the NFL, has been dominating it in recent years.   

If nothing else, this shows that the abundance of black players on the losing teams, is not a factor of qualification/merit.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> YOur question in the OP was not about the winners.   It was about the numbers.   When discussing the numbers, my links provide answers.   And since I have seen no actual evidence of AA, they provide solid answers.


No they don't.  The biologists don't rate, alongside the record book reporters






Steve Pearce - MVP 2018 World Series







Julian Edelman - MVP 2019 Super Bowl



.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> You claim you are not making any statement, and that you are only asking a question.
> 
> But your question has changed.  And you have done that intentionally.
> 
> ...


My question has not changed. I have only begun talking about the successes of white athletes, as a reply to the poster who have claimed black athletic superiority as the reason for black abundance in pro sports.  Had they not presented that theory, I would never have mentioned anything about white winners and champions. 

Your evidence does not refute MINE.  If blacks biology was so much better than whites, and this would be a cause of greater hiring, blacks would not be losers in so many sports and events.​
Your links do not answer the question of whether there is AA in the NFL, or other sports, and no more than the hapless posts of other posters.  It also does not confirm greater merit to black athletes, since they have been losers so much, in a number of different sports.  This thread is still looking for an answer to the question if AA might be the reason for the overabundance of black athletes, So far, it appears that it MAY be the cause.

The proof is on the field, not in a biologist's textbook.









This thread is still looking for an answer to the question if AA might be the reason for the overabundance of black athletes. So far, it appears that it MAY be the cause.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2019)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no AA in the NFL.  AA has helped whites the most. As you claim to be Hispanic, AA has helped you.
> ...



AA has helped whites the most that's a fucking fact.

There is no AA in the NFL.


----------



## SandSquid (Feb 18, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is still looking for an answer to the question if AA might be the reason for the overabundance of black athletes. So far, it appears that it MAY be the cause.
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 18, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > While winning the Super Bowl is the goal of every player and team, it is not going to happen for most.
> ...



It shows nothing of the kind.  The links I posted show a natural reason for the over abundance of black players.  The fact that one team, with more white players, has won more games, does not change that.   The over abundance of black players is easily explained by the documented physical differences.   Without actual evidence of AA, the scientific answer suffices.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 18, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > YOur question in the OP was not about the winners.   It was about the numbers.   When discussing the numbers, my links provide answers.   And since I have seen no actual evidence of AA, they provide solid answers.
> ...



Yes, they do.  There are physiological differences between the races.  Those differences give blacks an advantage.  That explains the over abundance of blacks in sports.

The OP was not about winning or holding records.  It was about the numbers of blacks at the highest levels of sports.   My links explain that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 18, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You claim you are not making any statement, and that you are only asking a question.
> ...



The biology involved explains why there is an over abundance of blacks.   That was the point of the OP.   With that evidence present, and absolutely zero evidence of AA, the OP question has been answered.  

And the answer is No.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't believe there is AA in the NFL. But whites have not been helped the most by AA. I do not see how you can possibly do a "study" to find out this shit. It is pure speculation.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Nothing in my statement implied that my "saying it" is a supporting argument. 


So, that part of your response was a dishonest dodge.


Are you DENYING what I said?

 ie, that the standard response in our society to a specific issue of unequal outcome, is to assume discrimination, and to take steps to "fix" it.

And attempt to find legit reasons for the unequal outcome and the person making that attempt is vicious attacked.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Interesting claim.


In my observations, it does NOT depend on that. 


Could you give me an example of when it DID depend on that?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Because as I have said many times before,
> ...





Which none of them will dare to actually address.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So, in your experience, it does not depend on finding legit reasons?   Ok.  

This topic is a perfect example.   Rather than look to see if there are physiological differences in the races, especially ones than might give one race an advantage, protectionist question whether they had outside help and were, in fact, less qualified.   Despite there being no evidence to support the idea that AA was the reason for the number of black athletes succeeding in their sport.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




My point has been, that this case, and society's acceptance of the unequal outcome,


is DIFFERENT from just about every other example.



(sorry if I got sloppy my wording, I've been discussing it for many pages, with dishonest people that won't even address the actual issue. Thank you for that btw.)


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> 2.  Most top running backs have been blacks, but how many great white running backs never got to play at all, because MAYBE, they were screened out by AA ?


All you do is be vague and say "Maybe" "it could be" "It might be" to get you off the hook. That's all you do.

Look. If there was an average white running back (Never mind good) you'd never hear the end of him. Look at Larry Bird. He was an average B-ball player but because of whiteness, you never (To this day) here the end of him.

Also the NFL just approved new penalties for players who don’t stand for the National Anthem. So what happened to freedom of speech and expression? Or does freedom of speech only apply to white people?

NFL (Negros for Lease) This is what happens when you don't collectively stand for something better than your pay check! Now the inmates can't run the asylum. Kapernick ? He took one for the cause and sacrificed his life and career for nothing! 40million dollar slaves forever!


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Yes, as I have repeatedly stated, this case is an exception to the rule, for obvious reasons.


That said, my question stands.


Are you DENYING what I said?

 ie, that the standard response in our society to a specific issue of unequal outcome, is to assume discrimination, and to take steps to "fix" it.

And attempt to find legit reasons for the unequal outcome and the person making that attempt is vicious attacked.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> It shows nothing of the kind.  The links I posted show a natural reason for the over abundance of black players.  The fact that one team, with more white players, has won more games, does not change that.   The over abundance of black players is easily explained by the documented physical differences.   Without actual evidence of AA, the scientific answer suffices.


Your links showed nothing. There's no better proof than performance, as white athletes have done, more than sufficiently.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, they do.  There are physiological differences between the races.  Those differences give blacks an advantage.  That explains the over abundance of blacks in sports.
> 
> The OP was not about winning or holding records.  It was about the numbers of blacks at the highest levels of sports.   My links explain that.


No they don't.  The biologists have been proven WRONG, by hundreds of white athletes.  You keep posting posts that have ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED & REFUTED.  Weird.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The biology involved explains why there is an over abundance of blacks.   That was the point of the OP.   With that evidence present, and absolutely zero evidence of AA, the OP question has been answered.
> 
> And the answer is No.


HA HA HA. What a stupid post. The OP question has NOT been answered, and certainly not by your nincompoop posts about muscles or whatever the hell they were babbling about. If anything, the opposite of what you said might be true.  There might BE AA.

The Super Bowl MVP is white. The Super Bowl winning team is heavily white. The World series MVP is white. 8 of 13 undefeated boxers are white.  Both high jump gold medalists in the latest Olympics (2016-Rio) are white, Your alleged "case" is a laughingstock.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Except the majorly of the Patriots were not white.  Protectionist is suffering from dementia


The majority of the offense is white. The Super Bowl MVP is white. The coach is white.  The whole special teams is white.  Patriots are the whitest team in the NFL. Also the winningest.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

IM2 said:


> _AA has helped whites the most that's a fucking fact._
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — *white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> ...


TIME magazine is part of the biased, liberal laughingstock.  You should be ashamed to post such a source.

And I've been  refuting this long, worn-out women & AA bullcrap line, for years in this forum, and have done so already IN THIS THREAD.

More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege (Post # 1093)

Whenever the forum fixes the Search function which is in a state of shambles right now, I'll be able to post many more examples of my postings of the repudiation of the laughable AA white women line. Come on forum, fix it (and while you're at it, please get rid of the ANNOYING box in the lower right corner.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > It shows nothing of the kind.  The links I posted show a natural reason for the over abundance of black players.  The fact that one team, with more white players, has won more games, does not change that.   The over abundance of black players is easily explained by the documented physical differences.   Without actual evidence of AA, the scientific answer suffices.
> ...



My links show an explanation for the numbers of blacks in sports.   Which was the question asked in the OP.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> My links show an explanation for the numbers of blacks in sports.   Which was the question asked in the OP.


FALSE!  You don't HAVE a link that addresses the OP.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> I don't believe there is AA in the NFL. But whites have not been helped the most by AA. I do not see how you can possibly do a "study" to find out this shit. It is pure speculation.


You're being kind.  I'd call it BULLSHIT.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they do.  There are physiological differences between the races.  Those differences give blacks an advantage.  That explains the over abundance of blacks in sports.
> ...



Athletes achieving does not prove biologists wrong.   The information in the links I provided does not guarantee superiority.   It is an edge.  To excel they still have to put in the work.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > My links show an explanation for the numbers of blacks in sports.   Which was the question asked in the OP.
> ...



The OP asked if the reason there were so many black athletes in professional sports was due to AA.   The links I posted show that blacks have an advantage naturally.    It does not say, as you have argued, that they are automatically superior athletes.  

The links show scientific evidence as to why there are more black athletes in professional sports.

You may not like the evidence, but that does not change the scientific facts.


And my links show more proof than anyone has shown in favor of AA being the reason there are so many blacks in pro sports.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The really sad part is that the OP did not ask about winning or about championships.   It simply asked about numbers.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




So, you believe in race and the idea that one race might have a natural genetic advantage over another?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I believe there are physiological differences in the races.  That is simple biology.    If you are going to point out the people who say there are no differences in the races, I would refer you to the links I posted previously.

I also see that the advantages may be slight.    But, like steroid use, gaining a small advantage can make a difference at the higher levels of sports.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





Have you ever suggested that as a possible reason for blacks to be underrepresented in some other field in similar debates?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

So, you believe in race and the idea that one race might have a natural genetic advantage over another?[/QUOTE]

I believe there are physiological differences in the races.  That is simple biology.    If you are going to point out the people who say there are no differences in the races, I would refer you to the links I posted previously.

I also see that the advantages may be slight.    But, like steroid use, gaining a small advantage can make a difference at the higher levels of sports.[/QUOTE]



Have you ever suggested that as a possible reason for blacks to be underrepresented in some other field in similar debates?[/QUOTE]

I have.  

What specific advantage or disadvantage are you referring to?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> What are you babbling about now? Most of what you "say" doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Everyone that is posting in this bullshit thread has for the most part disagreed with the premise that AA is the reason for the players in the NFL being predominately black. And the teams are owned by a nearly 100% group of ultra wealthy white males , most of whom were horn into old money and never even touched a football. So there is FAR from an UNEQUAL OUTCOME in the NFL that is "discriminatory" against white people.
> 
> ...


FALSE!  As I've said 100 times to all the dishonest, boneheads in this thread, with the integrity of a warthog, AGAIN, there IS NO PREMISE for or against, a notion of AA being at fault for the overload of black players in the NFL, not proven to be superior to white players, and possibly even shown to be inferior.

The fact that posters in this thread are repeatedly making the claim that there is no AA in the NFL, without a shred of evidence to back them up, shows that all their claims are nothing but a bunch of idiotic, emotional outbursts, completely unrelated to the OP-topic question.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> So, you believe in race and the idea that one race might have a natural genetic advantage over another?



I believe there are physiological differences in the races.  That is simple biology.    If you are going to point out the people who say there are no differences in the races, I would refer you to the links I posted previously.

I also see that the advantages may be slight.    But, like steroid use, gaining a small advantage can make a difference at the higher levels of sports.[/QUOTE]



Have you ever suggested that as a possible reason for blacks to be underrepresented in some other field in similar debates?[/QUOTE]

I have. 

What specific advantage or disadvantage are you referring to?[/QUOTE]



The IQ gap.


How was your input received?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you babbling about now? Most of what you "say" doesn't even make sense.
> ...



The only idiotic outburst here are from you. So, once again, you claim that the Patriots are a "white team" and they have won 6 superbowls. 

Were they a "white team" in ALL 6 wins"?

Answer that question or STFU.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So, you believe in race and the idea that one race might have a natural genetic advantage over another?
> ...





Have you ever suggested that as a possible reason for blacks to be underrepresented in some other field in similar debates?[/QUOTE]

I have.

What specific advantage or disadvantage are you referring to?[/QUOTE]



The IQ gap.


How was your input received?[/QUOTE]

Better than protectionist received my input here.  Lol

I think there are other factors that come into play with IQ test scores.    I recall seeing a study that compared the test scores of poor whites against more well-to-do whites and there being a substantial gap.   

The question in sports is about putting in the work.  The same would apply to intellect.  But so few put in the work.   Probably because the reward is often decades in the future.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The only idiotic outburst here are from you. So, once again, you claim that the Patriots are a "white team" and they have won 6 superbowls.
> 
> Were they a "white team" in ALL 6 wins"?
> 
> Answer that question or STFU.


Yes. But that is merely to show that any alleged racial superiority of blacks cannot be shown to be a reason for overabundance of blacks > thereby still leaving open the question regarding AA en mil novacientos ochenta y cinco, mil novacientos noventa y seis, dos mil y uno,  dos mil y tres,  dos mil y cuatro,  dos mil y catorze,  dos mil y dieciseis, dos mil y dieciocho, y dos mil y diecinueve.

? Comprende ?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have.

What specific advantage or disadvantage are you referring to?[/QUOTE]



The IQ gap.


How was your input received?[/QUOTE]

Better than protectionist received my input here.  Lol

I think there are other factors that come into play with IQ test scores.    I recall seeing a study that compared the test scores of poor whites against more well-to-do whites and there being a substantial gap.  

The question in sports is about putting in the work.  The same would apply to intellect.  But so few put in the work.   Probably because the reward is often decades in the future.[/QUOTE]


I've been an American high school student.


THe payoff in status is immediate and fucking huge. The payoff in scholarships is short term and fucking huge The possible payoff as a major league sports star is as real to white kids as to black.


It is not credible that whites are not motivated to do the work. 


That is not the cause.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is the* moderator* in this joint ?
> ...




The question(s) raised by the OP are completely valid and very important.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I believe there are physiological differences in the races.  That is simple biology.    If you are going to point out the people who say there are no differences in the races, I would refer you to the links I posted previously.
> 
> I also see that the advantages may be slight.    But, like steroid use, gaining a small advantage can make a difference at the higher levels of sports.



That there are physiological differences in the races is obvious. No one needs to be told that.  Just looking at the faces of black and white people shows that. But as far as athletic performance, it is whites who have been shown to be superior, and therefore there is no justification based on athletic performance, for a numerical disparity in pro sports, that is far apart from the populations % of races.

So, this thread has progressed through almost 600 posts (far too long) with no one answering the OP question.  It is time for the thread to end, as we are simply having repetitious posts wasting everyone's time and energy.


----------

